# The Secret War Against Germania and its Historical Roots (part 5)



## dreamtime (Oct 16, 2020)

Read part 4 here

*German Culture and DNA*



​Excerpt from the book "The Myth of German Villainy":

The image of Germany as a dark, predatory, warlike nation did not take root until the twentieth century. Before that, however, Germany was seen as a place of peace and enlightenment. The highly respected Cambridge historian Herbert Butterfield commented in detail on Britain's high regard for Germany. "In England, the view once prevailed that German history was above all the history of freedom, for it was a history that included the German Confederation, parliamentarianism, autonomous cities, Protestantism and a law of freedom that was carried from the German colonies to the Slavic East.​​At that time, it was the Latin states that were considered followers of authoritarianism, clinging to the papacy in Italy, the Inquisition in Spain and the Bonapartist dictatorships in militaristic France. The reversal of this view in the twentieth century and its replacement by the general opinion that Germany had always been the aggressor and enemy of freedom will undoubtedly one day be the subject of historical research itself, especially since it seems to coincide so closely with a change in British foreign policy.​
Due to western colonialism which brought German DNA into the entire world, including Africa, New Zealand, Australia and America, German DNA is now spread worldwide and people of German descent are still culturally leading in almost all societies today.

Almost all important scientific discoveries were made in Germany or by Germans. Until the First World War, Germany was the world leader in technology, research and science. Today it is Germans who are leading the way in establishing the technocratic world order with their knowledge in Silicon Valley (Peter Thiel, for example, has German roots).

The war against the original Germanic peoples was always a war against the remnants of a particular race, and today the extermination of the white population is the final phase of this war.

It took 4 major wars to end the German superiority on the geostrategic chessboard: The Thirty Years' War, the Napoleonic Wars and the 1st and 2nd World War.

Although the Second World War was the last nail in the coffin for the de facto superiority of Germany in science and technology, the war is not over yet. It is not so much about fighting against a certain country, but against a certain group of people. National Socialism was supposed to destroy Germany from within from the very beginning. The decision to attack Poland over the issue of the Gdansk Corridor and the withdrawal from Dunkirk imply that the forces that controlled the National Socialists meant to escalate and then lose the war from the very beginning.

The goal was to create a guilt complex in the German population so that Germany would never again be able to connect with its history of old. Violent re-education has created a kind of psychological barrier in the Germans that suppresses any genuine historical awareness of the time before the 20th century. Due to the collective traumatization in the 1st and especially the 2nd World War, the Germans are almost completely cut off from their cultural past.

*Michael Ende and Collective Memory


*​
One of the few Germans who tried to gain access to the buried collective memories in the post-war period was the famous author Michael Ende.

As a child, Michael Ende survived the bombings of Munich and Hamburg. He survived what millions of Germans did not survive. And those who survived it could never speak afterwards about the horrors they had experienced. So the German war trauma was suppressed, and this has shaped the post-war period politically and culturally, and still influences our collective actions. The suffering experienced was passed on to future generations - unconsciously - and we still carry it within us.

At the age of 12, Michael Ende experienced the first bombing attack on Munich:

"Our street was completely in flames. The sound that was produced was not a crackling, it was a kind of howling. The fire howled. I remember running through the burning street like a drunkard and singing. It was an euphoria that captured me. I still can't quite explain it to myself today. I almost jumped into the fire like a mosquito flying into the light."​
To the firestorm, which razed half of Hamburg to the ground, he later said:

"That really was the end of the world. It always comes back to my dreams of how we recovered the braised corpses that were purred to baby size. I still see before me today the army of distraught people who wandered through the ruins like in a labyrinth. One of them was carrying a table on his back, probably the only thing he could save."​
In the postwar period, Ende returned to Munich and witnessed drunken American soldiers shooting at civilians for fun. In this experience is crystallized the collective helplessness that affected almost every German in the postwar period in one way or another, be it through the Hunger Winter of 1946 or the mass rapes by the occupying forces.

His war experiences have left their mark on Michael Ende. In his works there are coded references to the fact that he tried to bring the German war trauma into the collective awareness and to heal it.

His aim was to make the unconscious conscious through literature:

"Perhaps I will create something that the Greeks called '_catharsis_'. A knot will loosen and then people will feel healthier. ... With my work I am trying to do something very similar to the work of medieval alchemists or storytellers, namely to translate the phenomena of the outer world into the signs of the inner world... "​
Michael Ende moves to Italy in 1970. The architecture of Rome and the Italian attitude to life remind him of pre-war Munich, and he feels at home for the first time. In Italy he writes _Momo_, and in this book he criticizes not only the monetary system but also the superficial German culture, which has forgotten how to enjoy life and relax.




Later he writes the _Neverending Story_, in which a mysterious "_Nothing_" swallows the world F_antasia_ - ever larger parts of the Reich called Fantasia disappear, and people dissolve as well.

Quote from the book:

“_The Nothing is spreading,_" groaned the first. "_It's growing and growing, there's more of it every day, if it's possible to speak of more nothing. All the others fled from Howling Forest in time, but we didn't want to leave our home. The Nothing caught us in our sleep and this is what it did to us._"​​"_Is it very painful?_" Atreyu asked.​​"_No_," said the second bark troll, the one with the hole in his chest. "_You don't feel a thing. There's just something missing. And once it gets hold of you, something more is missing every day. Soon there won't be anything left of us_.”​
The bombing of Hamburg seems to be present here in encrypted form, and the destruction of Fantasia is reminiscent of the sudden and almost complete destruction of German culture in the firestorms of World War II between 1943 and 1945.

The work of Michael Ende can be considered shamanic, his own life was a constant struggle to gain access to something true and real, and he has written about this process in his books. In this way he has also touched the souls of millions of Germans, even though his attempt to create more awareness was not successful. He lived through the heros' journey described by Joseph Campbell in _The Hero with a Thousand Faces_. But the Germans were not really prepared to understand the deeper message of his works.

The way to a better future is to integrate the past. The traumatic experiences of the war ensured that the German people split off a large part of their awareness into the suppressed parts of the psyche. And so we Germans have also lost an essential part of our identity and vitality - at least until the painful experiences are allowed to surface again. If this happens, a state of wholeness can be achieved again.

Every individual who comes close to the real history does his or her part to lift this veil of collective amnesia. A nation is only able to act when it is deeply rooted in its own history.

Part 1: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican
Part 2: The Forgery of Ancient Germanic History
Part 3: The 30-Years War and the Reformation Lie
Part 4: Vatican, Fascism, Hanseatic League, Germania Magna
Part 5: _Genetic Heritage, Collective Amnesia, From Past to Present_


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 16, 2020)

Great post, as usual! I slightly disagree, though, based solely on my opinion, when you refer to the forces commanding the nazis having worked only to create such chaos and then giving up to ensure their own loss. I am very hopeful that they were really trying their best for their people. Wouldn't it be so far fetched to believe that it was all a huge play?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 16, 2020)

daniloscarinci said:


> Great post, as usual! I slightly disagree, though, based solely on my opinion, when you refer to the forces commanding the nazis having worked only to create such chaos and then giving up to ensure their own loss. I am very hopeful that they were really trying their best for their people. Wouldn't it be so far fetched to believe that it was all a huge play?



This came up as criticism before. Maybe I should go deeper into that topic, as I have some hints showing that it was pre-planned.


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> daniloscarinci said:
> 
> 
> > Great post, as usual! I slightly disagree, though, based solely on my opinion, when you refer to the forces commanding the nazis having worked only to create such chaos and then giving up to ensure their own loss. I am very hopeful that they were really trying their best for their people. Wouldn't it be so far fetched to believe that it was all a huge play?
> ...


That'd be great, whenever you have the time. I feel sorrow when I consider that. I still have some hope that there are people in power who don't play by the PTB's rules.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Almost all important scientific discoveries were made in Germany or by Germans.


Here is a 4,000+ page book on history of revolutionary German innovators: Forgotten Creators


----------



## anselmojo (Oct 16, 2020)

Right on. My daughter was asking about the Never Ending Story (which I never could watch all the way through)...Now I can explain the luck dragon better...


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 16, 2020)

anselmojo said:


> Right on. My daughter was asking about the Never Ending Story (which I never could watch all the way through)...Now I can explain the luck dragon better...



Read the book. Michael Ende himself hated the movie. There were many parasites around him who took advantage of him, and at the end of his life they had stolen his entire financial fortune and his health, he died in isolation after a years-long struggle.


----------



## anselmojo (Oct 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> anselmojo said:
> 
> 
> > Right on. My daughter was asking about the Never Ending Story (which I never could watch all the way through)...Now I can explain the luck dragon better...
> ...



I'm sorry, I've got a million tabs open, which book? link please. never mind you mean the novel...I thought maybe Ende had written some dissertation about it...but that's too meta...


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes, the novel. Sorry.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 16, 2020)

A magnificent conclusion to a great series.

I would also like to know more about the "was Germany set up to loose WWII" subject. It's one I have been struggling with for a long time.

Back in the 1980's I met a young German girl through a mutual friend. She explained how the German education system was designed to make the youth of Germany feel ashamed of and guilty for what their parents/grandparents had done. They were taken on regular visits to Auschwitz and other preserved 'concentration camps'.

It was very sad.

Combine that with exactly the opposite situation in the UK, whereby we were conditioned to blame the Germans for all the evils in the world and be proud that "we" were the victors.

Personally I felt ashamed, even though it was no more my fault that that German girl's and all based upon lies.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 16, 2020)

I’ll echo Felix here when I say bravo on this brilliant five part series.



dreamtime said:


> The way to a better future is to integrate the past. The traumatic experiences of the war ensured that the German people split off a large part of their awareness into the suppressed parts of the psyche. And so we Germans have also lost an essential part of our identity and vitality - at least until the painful experiences are allowed to surface again. If this happens, a state of wholeness can be achieved again.
> 
> Every individual who comes close to the real history does his or her part to lift this veil of collective amnesia. A nation is only able to act when it is deeply rooted in its own history.



I often think about this idea when it comes to cataclysms, whether natural or intentional. How much of a persons psyche is actually equipped to keep memories of such disturbing levels?

It seems humanity as a whole has experienced many disassociating events in the recent past. The more research that is done on our history, it seems the more we are starting to potentially reconnect with this genetic memory. Perhaps the reason our grandparents and great grandparents didn’t share any of this with us isn’t because they don’t want to recall it, but because they can’t recall it. Trauma works in mysterious ways.

My great-grandfather survived WWI (and on a tangential note, my family doesn’t know his familial history, except for some said he was “raised on the Indian reservation”...), from his military records it doesn’t appear as if he was of the privileged class of officers who may have stayed out of harms way. From what I understand, he came back a broken, horrible, drunk man who was a terror to his family. Two of my great uncles spent three decades in mental asylums for the “feeble minded” due in part to their childhood trauma.

All of that to say that the picture of the past as a meat grinder to wear out the old, and enslave the new rings too true to me. How do you cope with the truly horrendous reality, in which one would find themselves in the midst of what appears to be a global effort to eradicate even the memory of the past?

Finally, how does a collection of people like us, coming in several generations later, make sense of an event of this kind of scale? Will there ever be a collective grieving for the plight of Germania? America? Tartaria?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> A magnificent conclusion to a great series.
> 
> I would also like to know more about the "was Germany set up to loose WWII" subject. It's one I have been struggling with for a long time.
> 
> ...



Yes, this is how the german education system works. Visiting Auschwitz is mandatory, with guided tours. The supposed evils of national socialism make up most of the content of history lessons in Germany.

I think the biggest clue to the National Socialists being controlled opposition is how the Treaty of Versailles separated East Prussia from the rest of Germany and created the convenient future problem of the Polish Corridor. So Woodrow Wilson definitely knew when he insisted on that passage in the treaty. I think that's pretty easy to see, but it doesn't prove that National Socialism was subverted. The polish aggression and cruelties against the german minority in Poland definitely happened, and justified some kind of response. A sensible response with the aim of de-escalation would have been defensive in nature - taking all ethnic germans home into Germany, for example.

But those who created the conditions of WW1 and controlled Britain needed a Fascist Germany that prepared for war, and the influence of the Vatican on the rise of Fascism shows that the National Socialists were not able to rise to power on their own, they needed the Vatican to destroy the conservative opposition in Germany. The Vatican built Fascism from scratch - for example in Spain, Italy and Germany. The spanish population resisted the most, and I think the Vatican even sent in death squads and weapons to Spain because the Spanish military wasn't ready to fight against their own people. The Spanish history shows that people were neither interested in communism nor in fascism, they simply wanted freedom. But this was unacceptable to the secret groups that were already in power behind the curtain, ever since the independent kingdoms were destroyed between 1600 and 1900.

So National Socialism wasn't an isolated movement, it was a part of a greater conservative movement in Spain and Italy and some Eastern European Countries. Which should raise some eyebrows, as Hitler is usually portrayed as a noble lone leader by his fans. Which by definition means that we aren't looking at something that can be understood by only looking at Germany. What fascism appears to be for me is the attempt by those who controlled the Vatican to create an opposition to Russian nihilism and communism, to prepare for a clash between those two. When we look at our history, we see that all nations have been controlled by the same groups for hundreds of years. Central Europe was already in Cabal control by 1700. There is no reason to believe there could be any independent movement in the 20th Century, when the Cabal had already subverted all relevant structures in society for a long time. We see similar synthetic oppositions today - between progressive and conservative movements, but they are obviously both part of the same group. It's easier to see through it today, but in 100 years it will be difficult to find evidence for this.

In the beginning of the 20th Century, the last monarchies got dismantled within Europe. being replaced by concept of modern politics and democracy. This created the counter-movement of traditionalism, which the Vatican used to impose Fascism.

Militarism was a core ideology of the Third Reich, and the most important tool to influence the culture was via Gleichschaltung of all institutions with the will of National Socialism - essentially creating an authoritarian and collectivist movement. Even though the results of this movements were largely positive at first - old Germans alive today still remember the Third Reich as the best time of their lifes. It was an euphoria that gripped the Germans which hadn't been seen before, if you didn't object to the politics you felt you were part of something electrifying and big, something unique - the goal was to create something like the perfect society, a paradise on earth with Hitler as the savior of the Germans.

Here's an ad from that time - it says "In lockstep with our time", which shows the collectivist attitude of fascism:




We also see that the most powerful figures left Germany after the war, faked their death, and betrayed Germany alltogether, again only with the help of the Vatican and their rat lines (Hitler, Mengele, Bormann, Goebbels). Martin Bormann prepared for loss long before 1945 and together with leading german industrialists they channeled most of the liquid assets into safe havens before Germany imploded, essentially re-building Germany after the war again, but today Bormann's heirs are responsible for draining money and resources out of Germany into the hands of a few anoynmous shareholders (most of them probably living in South America, some still connected to leading German industrial families like Krupp), and he started to willingly collaborate with a formerly despised minority group in Finance.

Then we have the false flag operation called Gleiwitz incident, which hints to the true intentions of the German leaders at that time when it comes to Poland. It all reads like the perfect plot for WW2, and everyone behaved perfectly in line with the script. How likely is that?

Basically the treaties between Poland and Britain/France on the one hand, and between Germany and Russia were all set up in a way as to reliably cause WW2 in case Germany attacks Poland. So I think if the German leadership wouldn't have been controlled opposition, they would have looked through this game and simply not attacked Poland so aggressively. I think Hitler didn't necessarily want to attack them, but his generals wanted. They could have simply occupied and annexed the northern part of the corridor instead of overrunning Poland entirely. Instead, following the attack on Poland, we see Germany expanding it's borders west and east aggressively, swallowing up everything they can get.

There are some signs that the National Socialist leaders were influenced by dark occult groups and energies. While the idea to promote the concave earth showed that they were willing to radically question the jewish science establishment mostly represented by Einstein, it's also obvious that publicly they radically destroyed the opposition of thought. When Johannes Lang published his book about the concave earth, he was promptly put into prison in the 1940s in the operation against secret sciences, where we also see the usual discrepancy between Christianity and Vatican, with the Vatican prosecuting actual Christians as usual:

Event against secret teachings and so-called secret sciences​​The action against secret doctrines and so-called secret sciences, also called Aktion Heß or Sonderaktion Heß or Hess-Aktion [# 1][1], was directed in National Socialist Germany primarily against occultists. The action, which began on June 9, 1941, was a reaction of the NSDAP party leadership to the so-called "England Flight" by Rudolf Hess, the deputy of Adolf Hitler. Hess, who had a penchant for the occult, had let himself be tempted by two personal horoscopes to make his flight. Martin Bormann and Joseph Goebbels, who were strictly opposed to the occult, were the main protagonists of the action ordered by Hitler. The executing agencies were the Security Service (SD) and the police under the direction of Reinhard Heydrich. As a result of the action, not only were many occultists arrested, but members of the Christian Community and other organizations also fell victim to it.​​The measures of the Third Reich against opponents were drastic and truly showed a lack of humanity and empathy. Those with empathy were quickly circled out (like Hess) and psychopaths like Bormann and Goebbels pulled the strings in the years before the end of the war - Hitler had lost most of his power by that point. He pointed the finger at the right groups - freemasons, for example, and he certainly was the greatest statesman of the 20th Century. But the Third Reich was more than Hitler.

Without the Vatican, the National Socialists would not have been able to come to power in the beginning, and likewise they wouldn't have been able to leave the sinking ship after they had completed their mission.


----------



## Starman (Oct 17, 2020)

> It seems humanity as a whole has experienced many disassociating events in the recent past. The more research that is done on our history, it seems the more we are starting to potentially reconnect with this genetic memory. Perhaps the reason our grandparents and great grandparents didn’t share any of this with us isn’t because they don’t want to recall it, but because they can’t recall it. Trauma works in mysterious ways.



This is an important observation and probably deserves its own thread.  Immanuel Velikovsky addressed the issue of trauma and repressed memory with his term, 'Collective Amnesia,' which eventually morphed into 'Cultural Amnesia.'  He used it to draw attention to why humanity had lost the memory of earth catastrophes in the distant past, while tying it to his theory of rogue planets and solar system instability. According to him, the last period of earth upheaval was in the 8th - 7th century BC.

His Freudian warning was that this amnesia threatened human society by a pathology of wanting to recreate such catastrophe to work through unresolved fears.  His theory gave credence to the possibility we'd blow ourselves up with nuclear bombs in order to accomplish that. Without properly uncovering and emotionally working through such fears, we endlessly propel ourselves unconsciously into creating dangerous and insane conditions in order to touch into these fears.  It's like the unresolved desire of wanting to revisit the scene of a crime because it was such a seminal event in your life.  A dangerous attraction.

Are we doing this today, not from catastrophes in the distant past, but rather in the last couple hundred years?  I think so.

It's easy to understand how trauma can erase memory due to the pain of recall, whether as psychological preservation or just an unwillingness to go there.  What's more curious is the epigenetic possibility of embedding this trauma in following generations and having it resurface in strange and twisted ways.

I think it's a distinct possibility that this PTSD condition is behind humanity's inability to think straight, to ignore evidence, to give up our power to others, to fear the unknown, to actually want to create strife in order to have a catharsis to break out of the madness.

I think our efforts here at SH are part of the healing that is very much needed.  If we don't follow this path and uncover the truth of the past, we will descend into madness.  In fact our society is already there!


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 17, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> I think the Vatican even sent in death squads and weapons to Spain because the Spanish military wasn't ready to fight against their own people. The Spanish history shows that people were neither interested in communism nor in fascism



Actually it was Russia who sent in weapons and the 'International Brigade' of thugs. There was a Comintern Cheka (Bolshevik Security Force) in Barcelona manned by Russian and foreign soldiers who couldn't speak Spanish. There were also prisons for torture, murder and detention. Barcelona was intended to be the capital of the Western Soviet States. Many Spanish people were socialists rather than communists. However, once the new republic had been established the communists took over outlawing and butchering all the socialist worker party members.

By arrangement with the King of Spain and with Hitler's help, Franco intervened and defeated the communists.



dreamtime said:


> old Germans alive today still remember the Third Reich as the best time of their lifes



Many Spanish people feel the same way about Franco's Spain, although they dare not mention it these days. Ir was a safe and secure place. My father-in-law held the equivalent of a knighthood under Franco, but of course that's a dangerous thing to talk about nowadays. There's even a law that dictates the Spanish Historical Memory and Franco's body has been dug up and removed from the mausoleum where it was placed by the King. The Bolsheviks are in control again here.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Starman said:


> > It seems humanity as a whole has experienced many disassociating events in the recent past. The more research that is done on our history, it seems the more we are starting to potentially reconnect with this genetic memory. Perhaps the reason our grandparents and great grandparents didn’t share any of this with us isn’t because they don’t want to recall it, but because they can’t recall it. Trauma works in mysterious ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After going through years of psychoanalysis group therapy, I have reluctantly arrived at the conclusion that the basic premise of psychoanalysis, which Velikosvksy used as a foundation for his thoughts on collective amnesia, is true. The ability of the mind to suppress unwanted contents is remarkable.

In psychoanalysis group therapy, I also noticed how there is a group energy, a field where memories, thoughts and emotions can jump between people.

Some people have access to the collective past, while most people are ignorant. Those with access can see the defense mechanisms that people use to suppress it.



Felix Noille said:


> Actually it was Russia who sent in weapons and the 'International Brigade' of thugs. There was a Comintern Cheka (Bolshevik Security Force) in Barcelona manned by Russian and foreign soldiers who couldn't speak Spanish. There were also prisons for torture, murder and detention. Barcelona was intended to be the capital of the Western Soviet States. Many Spanish people were socialists rather than communists. However, once the new republic had been established the communists took over outlawing and butchering all the socialist worker party members.



I need to look up the part about Spain I've read in the book by Karlheinz Deschner about the Vatican and Fascism, interested to know what you think about it.


----------



## Starman (Oct 17, 2020)

> From Dreamtime:
> _"After going through years of psychoanalysis group therapy, I have reluctantly arrived at the conclusion that the basic premise of psychoanalysis, which Velikosvksy used as a foundation for his thoughts on collective amnesia, is true. The ability of the mind to suppress unwanted contents is remarkable.
> 
> In psychoanalysis group therapy, I also noticed how there is a group energy, a field where memories, thoughts and emotions can jump between people."_



I agree that memories thoughts and emotions can jump between people, and this is what is happening on this forum, though at a physical distance.  We're all having lots of aha! moments these days.  It's happening all over. This gives me hope in the 100th monkey notion that once a critical threshold gets reached, the whole think tips.  We all need to prepare ourselves that there could eventually be a huge on-rush of energy and insight that will overwhelm people.  People on this forum are ready, but lots of friends and family will be thrashing about.

Once the dam breaks, all kinds of stuff will come out.  The opposition won't be able to contain it, because the volume will be too great. We all know that an insane amount of repressed information is piling up behind the dam - centuries of it!  Millenniums maybe!

Woo HOO, crossing my fingers I'll still be alive to witness it!


----------



## szlachcic (Oct 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> The polish aggression and cruelties against the german minority in Poland definitely happened, and justified some kind of response..


Nothing like this happened, there is no evidence of it. The administration in Gdańsk was German, the Poles had only the right to station troops and were exempt from customs duties. If Hitler had waited a few more years, the mandate of the League of Nations in Gdańsk would expire, a plebiscite would take place and the city would be annexed to Germany. There was no massacre, it was propaganda to justify the war with Poland.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teutonic_takeover_of_Danzig_(Gdańsk)Not only that, the only reason why the Germans constituted the majority in Gdańsk is because in 1308 they murdered thousands of Slavic inhabitants of Gdańsk, burning the entire city, which made them the majority in this city. They did not spare women and children either.
Due to the fact that the cities at that time had several thousand inhabitants, the breaking of such a number of Kashubians meant the physical Germanization of these areas.
https://culture.pl/en/article/22-precious-works-of-art-that-vanished-during-world-war-iiYou still haven't returned the works of art and monuments stolen from Poland.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> His aim was to make the unconscious conscious through literature:
> 
> " With my work I am trying to do something very similar to the work of medieval alchemists or storytellers, namely to translate the phenomena of the outer world into the signs of the inner world... "​
> 
> ...


A wonderful series giving great food for thought.
The qoutes above stood out to me.
I think that is exactly what we at SH are trying to achieve.
We go there first from a personal suspicion,sense of wrong, but once our research starts to coalesce into a bigger picture,
We do it for all of humanity.
Making the unconsious conscious might be the most important work we do in our lifetime.
If it is not too late.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2020)

szlachcic said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > The polish aggression and cruelties against the german minority in Poland definitely happened, and justified some kind of response..
> ...



Not to say that I am 100% sure the polish aggression really happened, even though there seems to be a lot of evidence. But what can we really know?

Anyway, I wonder how you think something happening in 1308 is easier to verify than the polish cruelty against ethnic germans for which we have eye witness accounts and photographic evidence.


----------



## szlachcic (Oct 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Anyway, I wonder how you think something happening in 1308 is easier to verify than the polish cruelty against ethnic germans for which we have eye witness accounts and photographic evidence.


You gotta be kidding, right? Where are the Pomeranian Slavs? Where are the Kashubs or the Obotrites who constituted the majority in the territory of the present lands of Saxony, Brandenburg and Pomerania? They dissolved into thin air, I understand? What about the Prussian Balts? I understand that they also underwent "voluntarily" Germanization? 
Slavs lived in these areas and constituted the majority, more than half of the names of cities in German Pomerania and in Saxony are of Slavic origin, including Berlin from the Old Polabian stem berl- / birl- ("swamp").


dreamtime said:


> polish cruelty against ethnic germans for which we have eye witness accounts and photographic evidence.


Ie. what exactly? Are you talking about Bloody Saturday, where German saboteurs dressed as civilians shot Polish soldiers in the back? When the Germans later murder over 600 Polish civilians as part of "retaliation"? 
You are talking about Dresden and you do not mention Warsaw. Very honest approach in presenting Poles as "monsters". Congratulations!


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 18, 2020)

I really hope we're not rekindling WWII here. We are not our ancestors. War is a generational trauma with no innocent parties and no "winners".
I would hope that on SH we could objectively view the evidence we have, impassionately dissect all sides of the official narrative realizing that all of the narrative may be twisted or misrepresented. 
Let the sins of our fathers die with our fathers and let healing begin.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2020)

I also want to highlight that all of us here in the forum, and all humans basically, are brothers and sisters, and it's the psychopathic elite of every country that separates us.

I found this interesting piece on Germans and Poles:



> The pagans were called “sclavi” at that time, i.e., because they were considered the “slaves” of a pagan god. After they underwent baptism, they were Christians. The word “sclavi” lost its meaning and was forgotten. Only in later centuries during the translation of Latin texts did people stumble across this word and forgetting its original meaning they removed the “c” from the word “sclavi”, because the deprecatory word “sclavi”, which reminded them of ordinary slaves, was perceived as an insult by the persons concerned.
> 
> At this point, I would like to insert what D. Skobnol says on this topic:
> 
> ...



The conflicts between countries are artificial to separate us. Criticizing past regimes shouldn't be equated with criticizing inhabitants of an entire country living today. There isn't a single government today working in the interests of the people, and it was the same in the 20th Century.


----------



## szlachcic (Oct 18, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> I really hope we're not rekindling WWII here. We are not our ancestors. War is a generational trauma with no innocent parties and no "winners".
> I would hope that on SH we could objectively view the evidence we have, impassionately dissect all sides of the official narrative realizing that all of the narrative may be twisted or misrepresented.
> Let the sins of our fathers die with our fathers and let healing begin.


Sorry for my emotional reaction.  Of course, the TPTB use our national animosities to generate conflict and divisions and we should not get caught up in their game.
Anyway, I believe that Hitler was a good leader and wanted to free Germany from the dominance of Jewish banks, but unfortunately our paths diverged. 
Definitely TPTB are trying to destroy Germany, but also Poland and other European countries through mass migration. Poland, on the other hand, is not responsible for the many bad things it is accused of. Poland was a country known in the past as a "country without stakes" where there was tolerance and people didn't get killed for having a different faith. Hospitality is part of our culture. 
I hope that in the future we will go together to fight the real enemy, cheers!


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> I need to look up the part about Spain I've read in the book by Karlheinz Deschner about the Vatican and Fascism, interested to know what you think about it.



 I look forward to that. In the meantime, the information I gave comes mainly from a pamphlet entitled, "*Terror in Spain*, How the Commmunist Iinternational has destroyed Working Class Unity, undermined the fight against Franco, and suppressed the Social Revolution By JOHN McGOVERN, M.P." It's an eye-witness account from November 1937. Monsieur Felicien Challaye, of the Central Committee of the League for Human Rights and John McGovern, British Workers' M.P., together with Senor Jose Rebull, of the S.R.I. (Socorro Rojo Internacional - International Red Aid) went to Barcelona to see for themselves what was going on. They were appalled.

The information is corroborated in the book, "The Nameless War," by Captain Archibald Maule Ramsay, 1952. He was a WWI veteran and became a British MP in 1931. He was arrested just after Churchill came to power under Regulation 18B. He spent the duration of the war in prison along with hundreds of other people who were only guilty of knowing too much. He was never officially charged and resumed his parliamentary duties upon release. He was later exonerated of all allegations made against him. His story is a real eye-opener.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020



Starman said:


> Immanuel Velikovsky addressed the issue of trauma and repressed memory with his term, 'Collective Amnesia,' which eventually morphed into 'Cultural Amnesia.'



I think there's another aspect to this. In order to explain, please indulge me in a short tale. Some years ago my wife and I were in Khartoum, Sudan. We were just unloading our luggage outside a hotel. Suddenly, someone leapt out of nowhere and grabbed one of our suitcases. He was a middle-aged chap who seemed reasonably normal. He didn't run off, but launched into a tirade of abuse that was directed specifically at me - the Englishman (my wife is Spanish.) The theme of his attack concerned the damage that the British had done to his country since way-back-when.

I was quite shocked as my first reaction was that I was being robbed, so it took a minute for the reality of the situation to sink in. Once it did I wasn't quite sure how to react. Our driver had been loaned to us from the British Embassy. He was a young native, who we later discovered was badly abused by his employers. He was as shocked and bewildered as we were.

Anyway, after my chastiser had got it all off his chest he returned the suitcase and left. Our driver had the kind of look on his face that said, 'Oh no, there's going to be trouble about this...' I turned to him and said, "You know it's really daft, but I actually agreed with everything he said." He then burst out laughing and the tension immediately dissipated.

So, the point of that is - how many times do we ever come face to face with the consequences of the actions that are taken in our name? It's easy to forget when your tucked up safe and warm at home in your own country - you never have to face what was done in your name (unless you're German of course.)  It's so easy to ignore and justify these things. Turn on the TV and allow the brainwashing to put your mind at ease with the sanitised, whitewashed version. 'Cultural Exoneration.'

Shortly after my encounter in Sudan, I wanted to exonerate myself, after all, it was nothing to do with me, I wasn't there. However, I realised that didn't really matter. It was irrelevant. It was therapy for the Sudanese chap, it made him feel better, or at least I hope it did and that's what was important.


----------



## omnisapien (Oct 19, 2020)

"..imply that the forces that controlled the National Socialists meant to escalate and then lose the war from the very beginning."

This is something I have been thinking for a long, long time. Especially since A.Hit... lived well and long after the war in S. America. A Rothschild bastard, literally, unbelievable how the whole world is duped to think he was the monster the libtarded hordes believe him to be and neither was he the hero of Germany. He genocided Germans and all Europeans like no other.

I've compiled a little archive of Vertigo Politix for everyone...
Here: home - Art of Genocide

 ArtofGenocide.com

Cheers


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

omnisapien said:


> "..imply that the forces that controlled the National Socialists meant to escalate and then lose the war from the very beginning."
> 
> This is something I have been thinking for a long, long time. Especially since A.Hit... lived well and long after the war in S. America. A Rothschild bastard, literally, unbelievable how the whole world is duped to think he was the monster the libtarded hordes believe him to be and neither was he the hero of Germany. He genocided Germans and all Europeans like no other.
> 
> ...


Current politics are not a focus of SH. Do you have a theory on why you think the white race is being targeted for extermination based on historical injuries (for instance)?

If you have documented evidence of Hitler's (or Rothschild's) true character or motivations and goals, I'm sure it would make for an interesting thread.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 19, 2020)

omnisapien said:


> He genocided Germans and all Europeans like no other.



Churchill, Stalin, Hitler - photo-finish. ?

@szlachcic  I wonder if you are aware of this:

_"David Irving, the war historian, in his book published today, puts a microscope on the famous incident in the controversial play by Rolf Hochhuth, "The Soldiers." In the play, it is suggested that Winston Churchill "organised" the crash of a Liberator aircraft to "remove" General Sikorski, leader of the Polish exile government during the war." __Source_​


----------



## Samson4prez (Oct 20, 2020)

daniloscarinci said:


> Great post, as usual! I slightly disagree, though, based solely on my opinion, when you refer to the forces commanding the nazis having worked only to create such chaos and then giving up to ensure their own loss. I am very hopeful that they were really trying their best for their people. Wouldn't it be so far fetched to believe that it was all a huge play?


Albert Pike predicted the outcome of the three world wars leading to one world government. Hitler was definitely a Rothchild Agent his war planning was god aweful


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 22, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> German DNA is now spread worldwide and people of German descent are still culturally leading in almost all societies today.



Please explain.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 25, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Please explain.



Everything British comes from German, so British colonialism spread German DNA.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 25, 2020)

Fair enough. 

But two points: The Germans also were involved in colonialism, no? And, how does one differentiate German DNA from, say, Slavic or even African? Is such differentiation significant? 

The underlying assumption I make, of course, is that what happened to Germany also happened to, for example, Ireland in the 19th century and the American Indians at that time, etc...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 25, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> The Germans also were involved in colonialism, no?



Indeed they were, but they came much later to it than the rest. I read a fascinating book about it a while ago (which I can't remember the title of now) whereby it explained how the Germans regarded themselves as being responsible for civilising the areas they colonised. They abolished slavery altogether and educated the natives instead until they were capable of supporting themselves and thus contributing to the society as a whole. They also fought against the slave trade that their neighbouring colonists were turning a blind-eye to. Their colonies were highly successful, but the Treaty of Versailles robbed them of all their colonies which were then split amongst the allies who claimed that the Germans were not fit to run them.

I wish I could remember the name of that book. I think it was written by an Englishman...


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 25, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > A magnificent conclusion to a great series.
> ...



By the way, there are many reports of British and American Intelligence intervening when fascists got caught after the war. Not only single high-ranking Nazis like Bormann, but also groups of Croatian fascists fleeing to Italy. They were all let go eventually.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 25, 2020)

My basic point, since familiarizing myself with the work of the great Mae Brussell, is that the Germans lost the war, but the Nazis won.  

I am quite convinced there is a nationalist revolution against the forces of fascism/communism in the USA right now. The forces arrayed against this revolution are the same that took down Germany, imho.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 26, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I am quite convinced there is a nationalist revolution against the forces of fascism/communism in the USA right now. The forces arrayed against this revolution are the same that took down Germany, imho.



Sorry, I don't quite understand (having a 'senior' moment.) You have nationalists who are in revolution against the forces of fascism/communism. Is that 3 separate groups or a combined force of fascism and communism? These forces of fascism/communism are responsible for having defeated Germany, so would that be the Allies - UK, USA USSR - or do you mean that the forces of fascism/communism were responsible for leading Germany into a World War?

All these labels; nationalist, fascist, communist, have very blurred edges and are highly subjective, imo. For example, Franco (Nationalist party), who is firmly labelled as having been a 'fascist,' was fighting against communism (Republican party) whose methods were equally as barbaric as the fascist's allegedly were. The NSDAP (National Socialists) in Germany were also fighting against communism, amongst other things, but they were apparently fascists.

In Spain at the moment a 'fascist' is anyone who doesn't agree with the socialist/communist government... according to the government of course, so it's become an insult rather than referring to an ideology. The term has lost it's meaning, which I think was originally conceived by Mussolini in his Doctrine of Fascism (1932.)

_"Fascism is a religious conception in which man is seen in his immanent relationship with a superior law and with an objective Will that transcends the particular individual and raises him to conscious membership in a spiritual society." __Source_​
And that's just one paragraph! It goes on and on and on... 

The methods of control being used against the population today in Spain are exactly those that the Spanish PTB condemn the 'fascists' for having used during Franco's time. Maybe we need a new term... 'utter b*stards?


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 26, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> or do you mean that the forces of fascism/communism were responsible for leading Germany into a World War?



This one. Thanks for the clarification.

I also mean internationalist banking operations and all other entities, ask Jim about this, behind them.

As for a national revolution, it is happening. Will it be subverted, co-opted, defeated or, even, crumble from its own internal contradictions (a good ol' Marxist term)?  I don't know. 

One thing about the "nationalist" revolution going on in the USA right now is that it has nothing to do with DNA. It is Constitutional in its orientation. This is the reason it might succeed.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 27, 2020)

Someone has put my english articles into video:


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 27, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Someone has put my articles into video:



Congratulations! Very professionally done as well, although it's a shame about the robot voice. Good to see a link to this website at least.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 27, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has put my articles into video:
> ...



we are also working on a version with human voice. this was done by another volunteer. for a robot voice this is actually very good I think.


----------



## RotVan (Oct 29, 2020)

Just about everything in this excellent thread (all 5 parts) ties right in into the Bock Saga. 

It seems to be the last missing piece of the great puzzle, as told here by Jim Chesnar in 3 video parts:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjIgfQFTOKs_


I am starting to suspect, personally - with all due respect to all believers - that the Bible in its entirety is a psychological operation within an age-old war, launched for a specific reason. "Amalek" seems to be Hel, its related peoples all over the globe a als well as all memory of it. 
(Was Paulus in Rome the first real infiltrator-agent?)

The societal system of Hel was not based on "religion". It was all about harmony with nature and logic.

I also believe the Rot (root) language of Hel contains built-in warnings for what was still the future in ancient times.
(More on my take on the Saga on this thread: SH Archive - King Arthur in Hyperborea & The Arctic Mud Flood Cataclysm.)

Once one is made aware of it, it seems rather clear, that almost all cities of a certain size all over the world were Star Cities.

In Finland, there are many, Hamina/Fredrikshamn is the best preserved one. Also many so called "star forts", which to me seem to make very little military sense and probably dealt with something much more positive. All the world's Star Cities and forts look like clear cut cymatic patterns.
I think sound is a big, big part of what we are discussing here. 

Here's an interesting little piece of information: 
"star" in Van language = täh-ti
verb: täh-dä-tä = align, aim

If I am right, it stands to reason, that if you can only produce distorted sounds, you will not be able to build a harmonic Star City. Perhaps this has something to do with certain cultures remaining mostly nomadic throughout the ages...as there seems to be a spiritual side too, to the magnificent Star shapes.

That Hel had a Star City center, of which remnants are visible on Suomenlinna and the 7 islands, is clear. Ehrenswärd without doubt built Suomenlinna on already existing ancient ruins, judging by artist Elias Martin's etchings from the 1780's...sure looks like the construction workers are dusting off age old ruins. Suomenlinnan telakka | Wikiwand (scroll down a bit to look at Martin's eyewitness picture of the construction stage.

Of course just speculating and throwing it out there, but the Bock Saga feels like a game changer. We, the human race - no, can't say I like where this is going, but...it bloody well is - has got a very, very old parasite problem. There is a whole other, much more positive way of living as a species on this planet. And we all need to re-remember it. This is where the Bock Saga comes into play.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 29, 2020)

RotVan said:


> verb: täh-dä-tä = align, aim



Just a silly observation, in the British Isles we use the sound "Tah-Da!" to mimic a trumpet fanfare, such as when something is being revealed from behind a curtain. ?


----------



## RotVan (Oct 31, 2020)

"_Two Hundred Years Together_" by Alexander Solzhenitsyn is a good read, to understand the true nature of the bolshevik "revolution".

Simon Sebaq Montefioiri's works on Joseph "Stalin" Dughazhvili's life and career help clear the picture.

Catherine Merridale wrote a book called "_Ivan's War_", which is very enlightening, if one wants to understand what sort of legal and social "security" a commoner or private soldier enjoyed, in the bolshevik Soviet empire, peace or war. Unfathomable horror.

The very thoroughly induced and implanted knee-jerk program "anti-s:ism" will activate in your brain.
This information is only graspable for those who seek truth, not ego-satisfaction, "ideology" or other emotionally based irrelevancies.
To understand, however, that _all _commoners of _all _ethnicities, races, folks, groups get used and abused by their own in-group elite is not difficult.

The Bock Saga - whatever it is and how-ever it may be connected to the concept "truth" - helps. 

For instance:

The sound-combination I make with my tongue and mouth when I wish to convey the meaning "plough", the tool one uses to plough a field in order to plant a crop, in my living, breathing Rot (root) language is:

*aa-ri*

Aari is one word, meaning the noun "plough".

Hence: "Aryans" simply means "people who know/use plough".
Nothing to necessarily do with skin colour or race.

The word/sound combination "agri" has the very same origin. Hence "agri"-culture.

("Aries" and its symbol, the Bock, clearly has multiple meanings, and has to do with the horned animal that pulled the plough, "aari".
Not very surprisingly, if one knows the Saga, Aries is the 1st sign of the Zodiac.)

The more I learn about the true nature of this realm, the more the two 20th C WWs look like 1 great Reset, a Ragnaröik, carefully planned and executed with the purpose of corrupting base concepts and make all questioning of said corruption morally, socially and legally impossible.
Not to mention the obvious goal of physically turning Old World architecture and infrastructure into rubble.

The MiddleBrothers who left Hel to re-spawn human high culture in the Ringlands some ~9000 years ago, did not do so because they taught it fun and laughter to go skiing across the (even if receding) vastest wasteland ever seen, the Big Ice, into an unknown fate. They did it out of a deep understanding of harmony and the thriving survival of all life on the planet. Now, it looks like the Parasites have victory within their reach.
And Nihil is their "god".


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 31, 2020)

_harris said:


> but I've seen the same images since then, saying they're from 1930s Russia!!



Many of the images I saw in the distant past that were reported to have been depicting open mass graves from concentration camps were in fact from the fall of Berlin. You could see that the victims were dressed in 'normal' clothes rather than prison garb. There were also German uniforms amongst the corpses, if you bothered to look carefully - which most people didn't of course.


----------



## RotVan (Oct 31, 2020)

The legendary king "Solomon":

The sound combination 

*sol-å-mån*

simply means "sun and moon".
He is the Old Wise One, Wäinämöinen, Oden.

In the Tor-a (of Tor [Eng]) itself, one can, as a matter of fact, read/intuit how old sol-å-mån, sun-and-moon, wisdom slowly got corrupted.
The MiddleBrothers held back the written sound symbols, the sound-script (*sann-skrift* (Rot), feel free to compare to the Hindu word for it), because wise Asir knew the dangers of trying to convey here-and-now spiritual information in static form on static media. War, destruction, slavery and death follows.


----------



## _harris (Oct 31, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Many of the images I saw in the distant past that were reported to have been depicting open mass graves from concentration camps were in fact from the fall of Berlin. You could see that the victims were dressed in 'normal' clothes rather than prison garb. There were also German uniforms amongst the corpses, if you bothered to look carefully - which most people didn't of course.


and the photographs of the piles of starved-to-death corpses in ***detainment/p.o.w camps***, yet they were all caused by allied bombing of supply chains.. essentially "the good guys" contributed to more death in those camps than the "evil nazis"... 
*(not "death camps", why would they bother using resources to keep prisoners alive if they wanted to murder them?)*


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 31, 2020)

_harris said:


> they were all caused by allied bombing of supply chains



Quite. Also many were due to diseases such as cholera and typhoid.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 1, 2020)

RotVan said:


> he Tor-a (of Tor [Eng]) itself



I have replied to this here as I do not wish to derail this thread and the other already has a connection to the Bock Saga.


----------



## Macedon (Nov 10, 2020)

I was born and raised in the 70's in what was then communist Yugoslavia and when it came to WW2 history, the ammount of indoctrination, propaganda and demonization of germany we were being fed in school since very early age is jawdroping.
In my teens I developed affinity for history and started investigating stories in our history books that sounded odd and even illogical to me.
Luckily for me I had 2 grandmothers survivers of WW2 for a first hand info (both my grandfathers died during the war).
I couldn't confirm anything that was thought to me in school, not a single thing.
Nowadays, I'm concvinced that both WW1 and WW2 were designed with the main goal to destroy, dominate and re-educate germany and it's people for geo-political, economical and most likely spiritual reasons, and the nazis were in on it.
Hitler was chosen to play the role that he played and every time I watch a video of his speeches, looking at his manerism and the way he talks, it screams trained 'theatre method actor' to me.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 11, 2020)

Curious of your Thoths (pun intended) on below. Summarised and paraphrased from _The Black Sun: Montauk's Nazi-Tibetan Connection_.

Heinrich Himmler, the Reichsführer of Hitler's SS, was renowned for his interest in occultism, particularly when it came to the runes and Teutonic lore. In 1939, Himmler discovered a defunct castle at Wewelsburg, near Paderborn in Westphalia. Its grandiose structure inspired Himmler to reconstruct it for use as the most sacred temple of the SS. It was designed to emulate the Knights of the Round Table. It was in this castle that Himmler's knights meditated on the ethics of honour, mythical blood, occult biology, as well as Gnostic and dualistic themes.

Not far from Wewelsburg is Externsteine, a very large and unusual rock formation. Sacred to both pagans and early Christians, this rock garden is honeycombed with passages and caves. Many entrances can be seen from outside the rocks. It was not an accident that Himmler chose Externsteine as the home for his sacred fortress. This land was the most sacred of the Teutonic culture and was a place of pilgrimage for all of Europe. Said to be the location where many of the ancient Nordic and other German myths took place, Externsteine is given short shrift by historians, and most people are unaware of its existence. This gigantic rock formation pales Stonehenge in comparison and was viewed in times past as a center of supreme creation, and was a centre for pagan rituals. These rituals centred around the great tree of life called Irmensul. This tree was an actual tree at one time but was eventually cut down by Christians.

The rocks at Externsteine are so huge that one even houses a chapel on top of it. In 1823, a man by the name von Bennigsen noticed a round window in the chapel. This window frames a view of the moon if observed from the opposite wall when the moon is at its northern extreme. This aperture also lets in the light of the summer sun during the summer solstice.

In 1920, a German scholar by the name of Wilhelm Teudt tuned into this information and recognised these rocks as an ancient astronomical observatory. He sought to raise the spiritual consciousness of the German people by reminding them of their ancient ancestral culture. He established beyond the shadow of a doubt that it was an ancient and accurate observatory which linked other sacred sites throughout Germany.

Teudt's association with the Nazis has made it difficult for modern scholars to digest the actual scholarship of his work. Ironically, his views were corroborated by an English scholar, Albert Watkins, who independently reached the same conclusion in his own research. After WW2, the Externsteine rocks presented a problem to the authorities. They were a fascinating tourist attraction due to their intricate labyrinths and history, but they were intimately associated with the Nazis and had to be "de-Nazified". Accordingly, this de-Nazification process, known as the "Nature and Culture Movement", cost the rocks of Externsteine much of their mystique. Many of their mythical attributes were deleted from the tourist guide books.

As with the other indigenous people of the Earth, the Teutons had a sacred heritage which was very deep and is little understood. Several books have been written on the Nazis and the occult, but most do not take the sacred aspects of the Teutonic people seriously. The suppression of the pagan psyche was initially accomplished through the ruling clergy. It is still suppressed today. There has been a steady campaign since the end of WW2 to desecrate the heritage of the Teutonic people.

The author also examines the etymology of the word Teuton or Teutonic, which are both derived from the base word teuta. He argues that this compares precisely with the Egyptian scribe of the Gods, Tehuti, or Thoth.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

Everyone has long known that the USSR was ruled by Germany and England.
In 1917, Germany provided the military, and England ruled the Freemasons-saboteur parties.
How else could Germany in 1920-1930 receive weapons-poisons-pilot training?
In the 1930s, the British killed the Germans in the USSR. They killed the party, the secret police, the military. (True, they forged the cases and threw them away for different years).
Then Hitler comes to power in Germany and destroys the Social Democrats. He seems to be destroying the British wing of the Nazis as well. I'm not sure. In general, their upper agreements are difficult to understand )))
Ruled by Great Britain since the 30s. Then the USSR threatened the United States, after the Fulton speech, they agreed and had already begun to dismantle the USSR. Well, for the last 40 years they have been taking apart the USA,

Duck and what about Spain?
The USSR is England. Great Britain - Northern Germany (Hannover, it seems) - Sweden - Finland - the USSR is London.
Germany-Spain-Catholics (All fascists are Catholics).
No Russians were in charge of any special services and they did not torture anyone.
The gulag is a savage system.

We can recall the famous writer Orwell, who was a saboteur in Spain and shot the Spaniards with a machine gun.
This is Leo Tolstoy, non-resistance to evil! 

What are these Anonymous Communist Party Masons. Who drink blood from Russia, from Germany (GDR). And they constantly beat, beat, beat the local population))


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 12, 2020)

Is this widely known in Russia?


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Is this widely known in Russia?



1) Society is divided into ordinary people and bright personalities.
In German, there is such a word Philister. Students called names like that to ordinary people who were not interested in anything.
It is an exorbitant task to demand this from the common people.
On the other hand, some force methodically throws in this information.

2) The state, private foundations, etc. spend a lot of time creating a positive picture of the USSR. In this case, all archives are closed. This is a very Jesuit approach 

There is a large group of historians, historian D.I. Galkovsky

Recently, these materials have been leaked to the press, political channels, etc.

3) I myself saw such documents in the local republican archive. (An archive worker told me that the documents are naturally hidden. But workers must inspect them, check for mold, etc.)

In the personal files of the employees of the local enterprise in the 1960s, it is written that they served in the English Legion of interventionists.
They survived the repression and had no previous convictions. = Green light.
At the same time, many people were killed on invented articles. "You are a Hungarian spy!" Many families are carrying people with fictional articles. Our family too.
And against this background, the servants of the English inventors who calmly work in the 60s look very impudent.

If you start looking for the British in the USSR, they constantly surface. In Birgraphia poets (For example, the owner Lilya Brik of the poet Mayakovsky carried economic documents to England. They lived in luxury, had a limousine, kept a salon.
She killed her husband ... Organized a museum in his honor.
She mocked all the bloody dictators, tayonyi police and survived them all.)
And such information constantly emerges. For example, about the fact that Churchill and the British General Staff were in Moscow in 1941, 1942 (= Rather, you need to prove that they left the USSR) (There are articles about this on Wikipedia)

The very logic of the USSR is very fabulous, and is based on myths.
For example, that a person with no education, Stalin and with a criminal past, could kill half of the generals, and then lead the operations. (Official version)
It is much easier to imagine that foreign specialists were sitting there.

And such things as the fact that Stalin took George's sword "the sword of Stalingrad" and bowed his knee like a vassal. This generally develops paranoia.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 12, 2020)

RotVan said:


> Aari is one word, meaning the noun "plough".
> 
> Hence: "Aryans" simply means "people who know/use plough".


Arare is the Italian verb meaning to plough


khaoz said:


> Everyone has long known that the USSR was ruled by Germany and England.
> In 1917, Germany provided the military, and England ruled the Freemasons-saboteur parties.


What do you mean when you say "Germany"? The Weimar Republic was proclaimed in 1918, not in 1917. It would be strange if the German Empire had financed those who contributed to its final destruction (German Revolution of 1918–1919 - Wikipedia).


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, if this is the world!
There is a very strange relationship at the top of society.
1) One family rules the world. In Europe, Asia, etc.
2) Until now, the president of the United States cannot choose not from this royal family 
3) That is why it sounds strange that it turns out that the clone emperor George (England) killed his double Nicholas 2.
4) Their correspondence is published in the same way. All the emperors communicated very nicely with each other.
5) They have no nationality, nationality is for the lower strata.

Maybe they didn't kill anyone at all. Or, for example, it is the same person (for example, Alexander 1 of the Emperor of Russia has a double in Prussia in the same years. This is very strange).
The top story is very strange.

All these regimes Socialism, Fascism (Catholic Socialism), Communism, Social Democracy, Iranian Theocracy have common features. This is an attempt to keep the power of the aristocrats, push the nouveau riche = bourgeoisie out of the people, and lead from the shadows.

1) Germany-Empire developed Social Democracy. This communism is only beneficial to their Emperor. In the same way, the Communism of the British boils down to the fact that all the gold must be taken to London ))
2) Germany was an active member of the 1917-1922 revolution.
The 1918 revolution was suppressed.
After that, Russia was divided into two zones. Left (Finland-Baltic States-future Ukraine-Bessarabia-Rymynia = German zone of occupation) and right (North-West of Russia; Moscow; Volga-Caspian; Iran = English zone of occupation)

German officers and soldiers were active members of the revolution. Also the inhabitants of Austria Hungary, for example, the "Czecho-Slovak Corpus", which consisted of Hungarians and Croats.

Many of them simply moved to live in the Volga River region, although the local population suffered from this.

3) And how else can you explain the fact that the USSR sent weapons, tanks, airplanes, food to Germany in the 1920s and 1930s.
According to the documents, the Soviet Union supplied Germany until the war itself )))
I'm talking about this and say that history is a schizophrenic discipline.

( If you look at it from the outside, German is a fictional language; The Germans learned German not so long ago;
Then this schizophrenia of politics-history has colors.
When a single family invents nations, sets them apart. )

After all, even simple signs of Social Democracy are based on the Masonic-Oriental religion. For example, their sign "a fist holding a bloody rose" is a Masonic sign that whoever tells the truth will be killed.
It is very wonderful that these boring people "need to increase their pensions; hot water in every house" are members of a religious sect


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 12, 2020)

khaoz said:


> And how else can you explain the fact that the USSR sent weapons, tanks, airplanes, food to Germany in the 1920s and 1930s.


The German Revolution of 1918–1919 - Wikipedia didn't fail at all. It obtained its objective to destroy one of the ruling european monarchies/empires, the others being the tsars in Russia, the Austro-Hungarian Empire and (somewhat later) the Ottoman Empire, which were destroyed by other socialist/communist revolutions. Of course the URRS had good relations with the "new Germany"... they were created by the same powers.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 12, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> khaoz said:
> 
> 
> > And how else can you explain the fact that the USSR sent weapons, tanks, airplanes, food to Germany in the 1920s and 1930s.
> ...



Bringing down all the European monarchies was the main goal of the world wars. Even after the first world war, in Eastern Prussia the high aristocracy (East-Elbian Junkers) still had a lot of power. They were only dethroned in 1945.

In Hans Fallada’s agrarian novel _Bauern, Bomben, und Bonzen_ (“Peasants, Bombs, and Bosses”), the topic of the impoverishment of East Prussia after 1918 is discussed. I have yet to read his books, I was introduced to his works when I lived in the apartment where he had lived 80 years ago.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 12, 2020)

khaoz said:


> It is very wonderful that these boring people "need to increase their pensions; hot water in every house" are members of a religious sect



This certainly has happened to a once thriving Seattle.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 15, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> khaoz said:
> 
> 
> > It is very wonderful that these boring people "need to increase their pensions; hot water in every house" are members of a religious sect
> ...


You can look at the personality of Bzezhinsky. Advisor to the President.
1) Strange looking
2) And they are all huddled together.
3) Either a Pole or a Jew. (by the way, the appearance is like a Polish nobleman. This is the paradox of this country, that there were white people below, and above such Dzerzhinsky, Bzezhinsky with very strange faces)
But it is not important. The main thing is that he is Canadian. Diplomat. That is, he took the oath to the queen.
And now, a man with an incomprehensible biography, a terrible appearance, an oath to the queen becomes an adviser to the head of the United States.
4) Advice wise advice to the president for 40-50 years, and the United States systematically disappears from this world. And it's impossible to live in the USA.
(Industry has been destroyed; food is poisonous; water is gassed; medicine is not available ... One joy, in the USA. These are autombilis and iPhones)
5) Non-human desire to kill all people; to confront; unleash a war, advance, etc.
(Although wars are fairy tales. For the population is being killed. And to fight with the help of fat, lame, stupid, LGBT people is not possible. So, pinpoint strikes by special forces)
6) There are his laudatory odes to Marxism and Marx.
In principle, there is no Marxism (no need to hammer your head), but there is "Marx the Holy Father" among the Masons. They teach these texts as a password 
7) Member of the Democratic Party. (sabotaging the Democratic Party of life in the US now)

I would say that they have a Hive in London 
Everything so happens that all the roads lead to L.))

What kind eyes and wonderful smiles!
If we take just the middle east ethics (for example, Kurdish girls with machine guns), then we see there that these are people.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020



dreamtime said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > khaoz said:
> ...


But the coup of 1933 began with the fact that Adolf Hitler (it is not clear this is an existing character or a group of Adolphs. This would explain about a person who could not be blown up by a bomb. = Of course, theatrical Othello cannot be caught) took power from the Prussian aristocrat Hindenburg (Hindenburg died after 1 year ).
General, studying at the Academy, War hero.

After this event, power was transferred to the NSDAP.
And the faces in the NSDAP were very strange. Let's call it "southerners" )
(There is always beauty on Nazi posters ... But these are not Germans with a mustache from the First World War)
Until now, German Nazis walk around with portraits of Rudolf Hess, who, according to the official biography, is some kind of ARAB (!).
Oh yes, for some reason he flew on a plane to England.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 15, 2020)

They don't lack discipline and image-management skills.  And has been proven on this thread and elsewhere, they'll take down entire cities, divisions, and empires. 

I often wonder if the real gold these people hold is not gold itself but the truth about what we're left with and how this thing began.


----------



## dakotamoon (Dec 7, 2020)

Germany is always touted as the "Evil Empire" but lets talk body counts:  The British Empire enslaved and killed millions - (100 million starved in India by Winnie Churchill, China enslaved by The British - with opium wars, the number of white slaves killed to clear every single tree from the Atlantic Ocean - to the Ohio river - dwarfs the small number of African slaves brought to the new world)!

So it's not hard to see who "The Evil Empire" really is, Germany pales by comparison.


----------



## Coulness (Dec 12, 2020)

Trans generational Trauma is a bit of a buzz at the moment in circles where our understanding of trauma and it’s affects on a person is a fast developing field.  There is certainly a strong argument that these wars have a legacy inside us all.
Generational Trauma Might Explain Your Anxiety and Depression—Here's What It Means


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 12, 2020)

There is no doubt that continuous trauma has been perpetrated against all people everywhere. My mom was traumatized by the great depression, perpetrated against the American middle class and small farmers. See *The Fruits Of Graft: Great Depressions Then And Now*. My generation lived under constant threat of nuclear winter. Nowadays, these poor kids! Everyone is a disease carrier!

No doubt, the Germans and Chinese and Slavs and ordinary Jews and Vietnamese and... who have been bombed literally have been traumatized the most. Good grief. No wonder we have docile populations.


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 13, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> RotVan said:
> 
> 
> > Aari is one word, meaning the noun "plough".
> ...



One "Ar" is 100 square meters and the expression is still used when referring to farmland.


----------



## matematik (Dec 14, 2020)

dakotamoon said:


> Germany is always touted as the "Evil Empire" but lets talk body counts:  The British Empire enslaved and killed millions - (100 million starved in India by Winnie Churchill, China enslaved by The British - with opium wars, the number of white slaves killed to clear every single tree from the Atlantic Ocean - to the Ohio river - dwarfs the small number of African slaves brought to the new world)!
> 
> So it's not hard to see who "The Evil Empire" really is, Germany pales by comparison.



I guess you're referring to the Bengal famine, which was caused largely by local Indian land owners and rich stockpiling food. If you're going to say Britain is guilty of genocide because of famines then frankly it's Russia that is the biggest evil, yet I'm sure you worship Russia as most anti-British types do.

As for the slave trade, many European countries were involved in that and the biggest number of slaves in the Americas went to Brazil, yet again no one ever says anything about this. It's always Britain that is the dumpster for every malcontent. I would contest the title of this thread actually, if there's an agenda against anyone in this modern era it is against the native English people who are usually portrayed as absolute genocidal scum deserving of being wiped out.

All you ever hear about in regards to WW2 these days is how terrible the bombings of Dresden and Hamburg were, totally ignoring the firebombing and total destruction of places like Coventry and many parts of London. Yet the Germans are portrayed as the victims, no one gives a shit about the English.

I'm not particularly defending the British Empire, which I believe was essentially an elite proto-NWO construction, but I find it very irritating when people talk as if Britain and the English people are some sort of unique evil in the world.

Just look at how Britain, particularly ENGLAND, has been flooded with mass immigration since the end of WW2 and how boat loads of so called "migrants" are being sent across the Channel by France, escorting by the French navy right at the moment and this has been going on for months, all through the lock down. How can anyone say the English won the war, or are in control of anything when our nation and race is being wilfully destroyed like this?


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 14, 2020)

matematik said:


> I find it very irritating when people talk as if Britain and the English people are some sort of unique evil in the world.



As do I and it's happening a lot here in this forum lately to the point of getting personal. The English Revolution was one of the first and at that time 'Albion' was lost. The British people became cattle to be exploited and abused, cannon fodder, pawns in an evil game. Blaming us is the easy way out and shows a total lack of understanding.



dreamtime said:


> Everything British comes from German, so British colonialism spread German DNA.



So, perhaps everything that's bad in the British comes from German then?

Surely by now, if we've learned nothing else from stolen history, it must be crystal clear that nationalism is a weapon of divide and rule. What's the point of using that same weapon against each other? There's a lot I'm ashamed of in the history of my country, but I'm not responsible for it. By the same token, I'm not in the least ashamed to be a true-born Englishman -* that's who I am, not what I am.*

The same psy-op technique has been used against the Spanish ever since Franco died and the socialists took control. Here it's called the 'Legenda Negra' - the Black Legend - whereby all Spaniards are supposed to feel ashamed and personally responsible for the conquest of The Americas, slavery, Franco's regime, etc., etc. It's relentless. Right now the inhabitants of the Canary Islands are literally taking to the streets in their thousands to remove the vast quantity of illegal Moroccan immigrants who have been shipped direct from prisons into 4 star hotels on the islands. This Moroccan invasion is an arrangement 'Perro' Sanchez has made with the President of Morocco and Sanchez has also ordered the local police to take no action even when sexual abuse, vicious attacks and vandalism occur. So, now the people are taking matters into their own hands.

This same scenario has been happening in the British Isles for decades, but by now the native British people are so divided, so conflicted regarding their culture and completely brainwashed there's no resistance. *And that's was precisely the plan.* It's hasn't just happened there either, but everywhere in varying degrees.

We all have to loose or give up our sense of who we are so we can be moulded into something else - cattle for exploitation. So sniping at someone or a group of someones for causing a trauma that happened 800 years ago really isn't helping at all.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 14, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> So, perhaps everything that's bad in the British comes from German then?



Tolkien was very proud of the germanic heritage of Britain, and with germanic, this includes not only modern day Germany, but everything Nordic. At the same time, he despised Hitler and what the 20th Century made out of Germany. According to historians, the British came from Germanic tribes. So it's more precise to speak about Britain as having the same roots as Germany. The fact that the work of Tolkien manifested in Britan and not in Germany probably implies that the german nation was already too corrupted to allow such material to surface. The nordic spirit lives on  in many countries, in Germany not so much.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> According to historians, the British came from Germanic tribes. So it's more precise to speak about Britain as having the same roots as Germany.



This mainstream view is unsupported by DNA studies:

https://mathildasanthropologyblog.w...genetic-link-between-the-british-and-basques/https://owlcation.com/stem/Irish-Blood-Genetic-Identityhttps://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/05/science/05cnd-brits.html
Of course, its possible to find other studies with different agendas.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 14, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > According to historians, the British came from Germanic tribes. So it's more precise to speak about Britain as having the same roots as Germany.
> ...



What about the connection to the Anglo-Saxon tribes and the waves of refugees from Germany during for example the times of the Thirty-Years War?


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 15, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> What about the connection to the Anglo-Saxon tribes and the waves of refugees from Germany during for example the times of the Thirty-Years War?



Clearly if the DNA studies are correct, then the impact of the Angles and the Saxons on British DNA was insignificant. If they did actually ever go to the British Isles then they were the ruling class who didn’t mix with the native scum.

The massive influence of the House of Hanover/Saxe-Coberg-Gotha/Windsor is most definitely something for which we have Germany to thank. That began in 1741 with George I following The Glorious Revolution when England was lost forever to the Kabal who put William of Orange on the English throne. This is the same Kabal who had previously financed Cromwell in the English Revolution:

Source: “Pawns in the Game”, William Guy Carr:
“Manasseh Ben Israel, and other German and French moneylenders financed Cromwell.”

Regarding the Thirty Years War, this is the first time I have heard of “waves of refugees from Germany” settling in England. Perhaps you have some references? You yourself stated in part three of this series that:



dreamtime said:


> The official picture of the Thirty Year's War stands on shaky legs, even mainstream research has now come to the point of questioning the old sources. There are no credible original sources on the subject:



The Thirty Years War is pure chaos in terms of being a historical event. It has all the ingredients of being a ‘Revolution’ of the same nature of the one that was taking place in England at around the same period. Now it carries the same smokescreen of religious division and conflict, territorial disputes, _x_ millions of deaths, plague, famine, inhumanity, blah, blah, blah, just like as all the other hidden agendas throughout “history.”

“_It was neither inevitable, nor the result of irreconcilable religious antagonism. Rather, it stemmed from a coincidence of tension within the Empire with a political and dynastic crisis within the Habsburg monarchy that undermined confidence in the emperor's ability to resolve long-standing constitutional problems.”_ _Source_

No such thing as coincidence, it was an agenda being put into play by the Kabal who’s goal was control. England had it’s own special version of the agenda, which is why it was hardly involved in the Thirty Years War at all.

Take a look at this from the Hanseatic League thread:



Felix Noille said:


> Plissken:
> 
> I read this article last night on Warlord Bankers. It traces the criminal el-ite banksters and corporations from the earliest times to their modern central banks, which control the money for every country in the world except Iran, North Korea, and Cuba. From the article:
> 
> ...



The Thirty Years War saw the end of the original Hanseatic League. For confirmation of this, see who was minting the coins during this period:



SonofaBor said:


> I'm gonna toss in these images, which I captured from Martin Liedtke.
> 
> These coins of Hamburg are most interesting and telling. The magnificence of the cities represented, wow-- hat-tip to @dreamtime-- though I still don't buy the German race-qua DNA distinct entity. But note, more importantly, the Hebrew lettering on them, the nautical imagery, and the obsession with Egypt.
> 
> Who were they really? Indeed.




















These coins show the Kabal quite clearly presenting themselves as Jewish (although that’s misleading as they wear many hats.)

“_Although the majority of Germany suffered from famine and economic ruin, there were regions that came out of the war relatively unscathed. Some city states, including *Leipzig, Hamburg and Danzig,* actually profited from the war.” Source_

You can clearly see ‘Hamburg’ on the coin in the first image above.

The fact that the House of Hanover/Saxe-Coberg-Gotha/Windsor are so tightly wrapped up in all of this is evident from the partnership between Queen Victoria and The East India Company (Rothschilds) and their combined empire building through slavery and extreme violence. Never mind all the TV series and the films, Victoria was a megalomaniac…




*The Courtyard Frieze in the Victoria and Albert Museum*​
The Kabal are not from one particular religion, nor from one particular race. These are purely costumes they wear to suit whatever role they are playing at the time.

The Thirty Years War was, in my opinion (and it is just an opinion,) the destruction and domination of what you call Germania by the Kabal.

It’s also just my opinion that there has been an attempt to convince the native British people that they are descended from Germans because of the undeniable fact that the House of Hanover is German and is still German whatever they choose to call themselves. This fact became so uncomfortable and inconvenient during the WWI agenda that they changed their name to Windsor.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 15, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> hese coins show the Kabal quite clearly presenting themselves as Jewish (although that’s misleading as they wear many hats.)



Fascinating.  I take it (being slow but following along at home) that Kabal (cabal) = Kabalist = Sabbatean = Archons  ?


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 15, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Fascinating. I take it (being slow but following along at home) that Kabal (cabal) = Kabalist = Sabbatean = Archons ?



There's nothing slow about you my friend. I like the way your mind works 

I have a post brewing regarding the Kabbalah/Kabal, maybe the Nature of the Beast Part 7... ?


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 15, 2020)

matematik said:


> All you ever hear about in regards to WW2 these days is how terrible the bombings of Dresden and Hamburg were, totally ignoring the firebombing and total destruction of places like Coventry and many parts of London. Yet the Germans are portrayed as the victims, no one gives a shit about the English.




I certainly do not _not_ give "a shit about the English." Right now, I'm hopeful they can pull off the Brexit and stand up to the Kabal. As I implied, the victims of the terror can be found nearly everywhere. What makes Germany so interesting is that it has been targeted as the "greatest evil"-- of course, nonsensical-- but more importantly very telling in terms of how the Kabal maneuvers ordinary people into impossible, neutralizing, and ultimately neurotic conditions.

My maternal side is Norwegian. Once upon a time, they were the terrors of Europe. Wouldn't know it if you knew my cousins. Crafty, yes. But violent marauders, no.  Evidence suggests they were under the control of the Kabal way back when. How about Norway nowadays?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 15, 2020)

The English and the British are not the same thing. British predates the name English or so it seems to me. The kabal as Felix calls it, buried British under a flood of English. Now the establishment, a front term for the Kabal if ever there was one is labelled the British establishment in yet another layer of obfuscation. Certainly books from the 1600's through the 1700's and into the early 1800's from anywhere but the British Isles talk of 'the English and England not of the British and Britain.

Voting will never derail the kabals activities for the simple reason its governments organises, runs, controls the voting system. Brexit may reveal a discord within the Kabal but it is worth noting that the Kabal has to create and control both 'sides' in everything it does. It is and has been its modus operandi since its creation. 
England is the only country within the Union of The United Kingdom that has no Parliamentary mechanism. There is no such thing as a British Parliament either and all Acts that come out of the Parliament of the United Kingdom have to gain Royal Assent from whatever Monarch we are told is ruling the United Kingdom for them to be enacted into United Kingdom Law.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, let's see what happens here in the States. People are shedding their pessimism or learned cynicism. You might be right, of course, but people are fighting for their votes, knowing they equal their lives. Miles W. Mathis holds the same position as @kd-755-- claiming that Trump is a false choice, the support of which only leads everyone into the holding tank of the Right Wing. Dismal.

I also bet that everyone has some history of unknowns under their current national appellations. When, for example, did "the Germans" or "Die Deutschen" become that name, that people? Heck, even that DNA? National revolutions are always _imaginary_. But they do throw a brick into the machinations of the Kabal-- at the very least-- when they become real in the consciousness of people. A good bombing, of course, can knock that idea out of their skulls, and push them straight into, for example, the EU. Trump and his people are working to reignite an imagined identity around the ideal of the Constitution, which Kabalist Obama called a simple piece of parchment.

What can the British rally around? The very idea of pre-English Britain or pre-English Wales? I suspect so. (Explaining, of course, why local languages are suppressed via compulsory schooling.) I'm all for it. I remain suspicious of claims to national identity based on DNA-- mostly due to scientific reasons. The simplest: Where does German DNA begin and/or end on a map? It seems to me this kind of consciousness has been used by the Kabal, in the case of Germany, to run it straight into the ground. After all, wasn't it the rallying cry of the Nazis to rescue Germans from this place (say, Poland) and that place (say, Bohemia) that got the whole country to buy into their own destruction?


----------



## Columbo (Dec 15, 2020)

Greetings, I’ve thoroughly enjoyed this series!


SonofaBor said:


> I take it ... that Kabal (cabal) = Kabalist = Sabbatean = Archons ?


Think this does a good job splitting hairs (I apologize for using this source again, but it’s pertinent); for what it’s worth:





> The word “cabal” means “a conspiracy or private intrigue.” It entered English in the early 1600s, from the French cabale, itself derived from the late-medieval Latin cabala, meaning a secret tradition, usually specif- ically referring to the Jewish mystical tradition normally transliterated kabbalah. Additional translations include qabala, kaballah, qabbalah, kabala, cabbala, gabbala, etc.) This word simply means “tradition” in Talmudic Hebrew, and originally referred to all of the Torah except the Pentateuch. It stems from the root qbl, “to receive,” since the Torah was received from God. However, beginning in the early 13th century A.D., the mystical Jewish schools of the Languedoc and northern Spain used “kabbalah” to mean a specific system of thought devoted to determining the underlying, hidden form and workings of the divine creation. It is this meaning that entered Latin, then French, and then English, with its overtones of secret knowledge (and with
> Christian anti-Semitic paranoia) informing the sense of the word.
> Through its Hermetic scholarship, the Cabal has adopted many kabbalistic terms and profited from many kabbalistic discoveries and theories. The kabbalists and their later intellectual heirs were and are not necessarily members of the Cabal, but the Cabal has profited from the confusion and often used Jewish mystics as scape- goats for its own unsavory doings. The Cabal, of course, claims that the Hebrew word kabbalah itself derives from the Cabal, the true “receivers” of the “tradition” of ancient wisdom. They take their name from the ancient Egyptian word khab meaning “to bow before” – the Cabal was the original group of those who bowed before Khaibitu-na-Khonsu. Be that as it may, the Cabal has gone under many names since the beginning.
> In GURPS Cabal, the term “Cabalist” refers to members or doctrines of the Cabal; “kabbalist” refers to practitioners of Jewish mysticism. The default assump- tion in Cabal is that successful, magically capable, kab- balists (like any other successful magic-users) are actually using Hermetic magic with variant terminology and abstruse justifications to paper over the divergences between “orthodox” kabbalah and Hermetic truth. (For fitting kabbalistic magic per se into a Cabal campaign alongside Hermetic magic, see p. 77.)


From GURPS _CABAL_, by Kenneth Hite


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 15, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> daniloscarinci said:
> 
> 
> > Great post, as usual! I slightly disagree, though, based solely on my opinion, when you refer to the forces commanding the nazis having worked only to create such chaos and then giving up to ensure their own loss. I am very hopeful that they were really trying their best for their people. Wouldn't it be so far fetched to believe that it was all a huge play?
> ...


Yes, agreed! Judge a tree by the fruit it bears. With Hitler, the German people came to enjoy great prosperity, followed by suffering great misery in the post war. There are many examples of Hitler's genius strategy suddenly absent in very pivotal moments that then tended to create havoc for Germany. As a direct result, Germany became ripe for the slaughter, and yet she hangs on still. 

Understanding the true behind the scenes of the rise and fall of the Third Reich will do much positive work to heal us as a people, not just in Germany, but around the world, where everyone feels the tension building. We struggle to free ourselves of the tentacles that this artificial control system of debt slavery has entangled us in. 

This series brings new light and focus to the situation. 

The scamdemic gives us a unique opportunity to unite with the understanding that we have been massively deceived and marginalized, just as the Germans were scammed into a collective guilt consciousness based on war lies and toxic post-war reeducation propaganda. The parallels are so completely similar, yet we have the distinct advantage of now knowing their playbook, blow by blow, which is refreshingly game changing.


----------



## Columbo (Dec 15, 2020)

@Collapseinrealtime your username hits my peripherals like an anagram for COINTELPRO ? (sorry, I couldn’t resist), but your point is well taken. The real grand master doesn’t flub their gambit at ‘pivotal moments,’ as you say. Controlled opposition on the other hand does, well, exactly that.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> Judge a tree by the fruit it bears.


Indeed!


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 16, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> The English and the British are not the same thing. British predates the name English or so it seems to me.



Excellent point and the reason why I chose the name ‘Albion’ for the Betrayal of Albion series of posts. When I was at school the claim was that the name England came from Angle-Land, i.e. land of the Angles (no nice soft curves,)  but who knows? ‘Britain’ or Britannia comes from the Romans apparently, which is claimed to be a Latinisation of the native word for the island, Pretanī, but they did a pretty poor job, let’s be honest. ‘Albion’ is supposedly of Greek origin and they never conquered the place… or so history says.

Go back even further and it was the ‘Tuatha de Danann’ who inhabited the British Isles. This translates as ‘The Children of the Goddess Dana’ (Sophia in the Gnostic tradition.) This name could apply to the entire population of the Earth and is completely devoid of nationalistic divisions.



SonofaBor said:


> What can the British rally around? The very idea of pre-English Britain or pre-English Wales?



Another excellent point. The ‘British’ have nothing left and no one to rally around. Neither do the Germans, nor the Spanish, French etc,. etc. BUT THEY DO IT ANYWAY_*.*_ You won’t see it on the MSM, but there are plenty of people posting videos of demonstrations and protests on Telegram (WhatsApp alternative without Facebook control.)



Columbo said:


> Greetings, I’ve thoroughly enjoyed this series!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Also: “Popularized in English 1673 as an acronym for five intriguing ministers of Charles II (Clifford, Arlington, Buckingham, Ashley, and Lauderdale), which gave the word its sinister connotations.” __Source_

A very fortunate coincidence indeed, during a period of intense Kabal activity to achieve the domination of England.

There is another meaning of the word ‘Cabala.’

“_Though never spoken, the phonetic cabala, this forceful idiom, is easily understood and it is the *instinct or voice of nature*.”_

This information comes from Fulcanelli, also known as The Last Alchemist and is purportedly very ancient wisdom. This universal language is not only restricted to humans, but all of creation, all the Tuatha de Dannan, hence it’s association with the word ‘horse’ (i.e. in ancient times the horse was the animal that people had the closest link with in terms of farming and transport.)

“_By contrast, the Jewish Kabbala is full of transpositions, *inversions*, substitutions and calculations, as arbitrary as they are abstruse. This is why it is important to distinguish between the two words, CABALA and KABBALA in order to use them knowledgeably. Cabala derives from cadallhz or from the Latin caballus, a horse; kabbala is from the Hebrew Kabbalah, which means tradition.”_

In precisely the familiar methods used by the Sabbatean-Frankists (Kabal) of inversion, substitution, transposition and counter-mimicry, the word Cabal has been hijacked. It has come to mean secret knowledge in the possession of a select elite when in fact it is *the birthright of every human being*.

“_...figurative meanings like coterie, underhand dealing or intrigue, developed in modern usage by analogy, should be ignored so as to reserve for the noun cabala the only significance which can be assured for it.” (Source: Fulcanelli, The Mystery of the Cathedrals, 1984, Brotherhood of Life, Las Vegas.)_

The Cabala is your connection to the creative intelligence – whatever you define that as. It’s the way that God, god, the Universe, whatever you call it, communicates with, not just us, but every living thing.

The *K*abal (to give them their appropriate name) has stolen that channel of communication from humans. They are the go-betweens, the priesthood, the middle-men, the road-block, *The Gatekeepers*. Their main goal is to keep you distracted from tuning in to your instinct, your ‘gut feelings,’ to the voice of the goddess, from listening to your heart. To firmly root you in the physical, material world and cut you off from the source of your being so you become like cattle or sheep to be farmed for your emotions, labour, body-parts and spirit.

You may think this is just airy-fairy romantic new age nonsense. Fair enough… airy-fairy-nuff in fact. However, if this makes sense to you, if it resonates with you deep inside, then there’s hope. Hope that you are still in touch with the real Cabal, with the voice of creation.

So, was there a secret war against Germania? Yes, definitely in my opinion. Was/is there something special about the Germans or Germany? Again, yes, in my opinion. Understand this though, there’s been a secret war against the English, French, Americans, Russians, Africans, Spanish, etc., etc., in fact all of us for centuries. We’re all special and wherever we live is also a special place.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 16, 2020)

Felix, do you sometimes wonder what role pismronuciation (to quote Ronnie Barker!) has to play in the derivation of names, specifically names given to geographical locations by people who may not be living within that particular location?

​


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 16, 2020)

@kd-755  Absopleatly, its a concert dimela.

Joking aside, different languages when spoken involve the use of different facial muscles and manipulation of the tongue. Therefore, years of speaking one particular language may make it very difficult to master the pronunciation of another.

For example, I could never do the rolling Spanish rrrrs until I got false teeth. ?


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 16, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The ‘British’ have nothing left and no one to rally around. Neither do the Germans, nor the Spanish, French etc,. etc. BUT THEY DO IT ANYWAY_*.*_ You won’t see it on the MSM, but there are plenty of people posting videos of demonstrations and protests on Telegram (WhatsApp alternative without Facebook control.)



I suggest they/everyone rally for a Constitution-- one that does away with monarchs; makes explicit that the rights of people are natural and unalienable and that the government is meant to serve the people and may be absolved by them.


----------



## matematik (Dec 16, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> What can the British rally around? The very idea of pre-English Britain or pre-English Wales? I suspect so. (Explaining, of course, why local languages are suppressed via compulsory schooling.) I'm all for it. I remain suspicious of claims to national identity based on DNA-- mostly due to scientific reasons. The simplest: Where does German DNA begin and/or end on a map? It seems to me this kind of consciousness has been used by the Kabal, in the case of Germany, to run it straight into the ground. After all, wasn't it the rallying cry of the Nazis to rescue Germans from this place (say, Poland) and that place (say, Bohemia) that got the whole country to buy into their own destruction?



I'm skeptical of the Anglo-Saxon invasion theory as the origin of the English mainly because it seems too convenient for the agendas of the current elites, it very much suits the establishment to convince the English that they are foreigners, "immigrants" so to speak as in that case what right do the English have to oppose mass immigration, as "we're all immigrants", so the elites and mainstream media constantly tell us. My thoughts are either that English is a branch of the Germanic languages that has been spoken in large parts of England for much longer than believed, Doggerland would probably be related to this.

Or, the other possibility is that modern English is basically an artificial language created for political purposes, a sort of creole, imposed to obscure the real history of the British. I'm not sure how credible that idea is, but I know that English has various features that make it atypical for West Germanic languages, the group it is supposedly part of, and a lot of these differences don't strike me as a natural change in the language over the centuries.

It's also odd that old "legends" like King Brutus and the claim several historical texts make that the British came from Armenia have been brushed under the carpet by the elites in more recent times, when it seems in the past these things were fairly well known.

I would also say it's not true that Celtic languages are suppressed in Britain, in fact the promotion of Celtic languages probably receives far more funding and resources than is proportional to the level of interest in them. Just one example of this is how every single government website and service has a complete translation into Welsh, and I'm not just talking specifically about the Welsh government, but every British government service has a Welsh option. I can't think of another country that accommodates a small local language to that extent, maybe French in Canada would be the closest equivalent but Welsh is proportionally spoken by far less British people than French is by Canadians.

Ironically not even Celtic Ireland accommodates and spends money on the Irish language to the extent the British government accommodates and spends money on the Celtic languages, probably because there's less scope for an Irish-speaking grievance industry in the Irish Republic because they're all "Celts" and all victims of the English supposedly.

Ultimately this English vs Celts stuff very much suits the elites and is clearly encouraged by them, as it obscures the real history and the real controllers and just encourages the common people to have negative attitudes towards each other. In my experience most Celtic nationalists, especially Irish nationalists, do not see the bigger picture. Their enemy is the common Englishman as far as they're concerned, the fact that there are controllers and elites higher up the pyramid who have manipulated both countries either goes over their head or is of no interest to their petty nationalism and hatred.

I do find it odd how many people lament the destruction of Germany as a result of the wars and also mass immigration, yet exactly the same things have happened to Britain/England maybe to an even greater extent than Germany, and yet there isn't the same level of sympathy or frankly much sympathy at all. If anything I notice that many observe England's destruction with a certain satisfaction, as if the English are only getting what they deserve. The truth is that England was also absolutely ruined by WW2, yet put lots of money and expertise into getting German industry up and running and helping to rebuild Germany while its own industry was in ruins and frankly never recovered, yet I've never heard England get any credit for this, certainly not from Germans who let's be honest mostly dislike and see themselves as victims of the English.

I notice this mentality often, that the bombings of Dresden and Hamburg were a terrible and uniquely English evil, but the bombings of London, Coventry and many other British towns and cities were not a big deal and just the English once again only getting what they deserve. I feel there is almost a mentality of dehumanising the English, although I think this mentality is encouraged by the elites as it makes for a convenient scapegoat for their crimes. In many cases when someone complains about "the English/British", 90% of the time it is used as a placeholder for "elites/Jews/NWO" even if most people do not consciously realise that.

The French and Spanish also have the particularly nasty little phrase "Perfidious Albion", which I get the impression is used in the same way, as a placeholder for "elites/Jews/NWO". As you can openly say horrible things about the English with zero consequences, yet say the same things about Jews and you'd be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 16, 2020)

Then there comes the mystery that is accents. A lot of my family live in the Aldershot area and they always take the piss out of my accent, I was born in Lancashire. My mothers uncle who founded the Aldershot connection was also born in Lancashire but when I got to know him at the end of his working life so he will have been in his early sixties he sounded like 'the locals' of his family who were all born to a Welsh mother also living in Aldershot who spoke more Aldershot accent than Welsh unless she used a Welsh phrase then her accent changed just for the phrase. 
I've spent time working with Londoners,Liverpudlians, Glaswegians, Dublin Irish, proper Irish, Geordies, Yorkshire men and Marra's, people from Workington and north and south Waleans we all butcher the written English into spoken English that is often unrecognisable to each other. The speed people talk at also makes it hard to understand but the fastest speakers I've heard in the flesh are Tamils. 
It must have been a real bugger when peoples were off a conquering.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 16, 2020)

matematik said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > What can the British rally around? The very idea of pre-English Britain or pre-English Wales? I suspect so. (Explaining, of course, why local languages are suppressed via compulsory schooling.) I'm all for it. I remain suspicious of claims to national identity based on DNA-- mostly due to scientific reasons. The simplest: Where does German DNA begin and/or end on a map? It seems to me this kind of consciousness has been used by the Kabal, in the case of Germany, to run it straight into the ground. After all, wasn't it the rallying cry of the Nazis to rescue Germans from this place (say, Poland) and that place (say, Bohemia) that got the whole country to buy into their own destruction?
> ...



Ｔｈｅ　ｓｅｃｏｎｄ　ｉｄｅａ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｙｏｕ　ｐｒｏｐｏｓｅｄ　Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ　ａｓ　ａ　ｃｒｅｏｌｅ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　ｉｓ　ｔｏ　ｍｙ　ｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄｉｎｇ　ｃｌｏｓｅｒ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｒｕｔｈ．

Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ　ｔｏｄａｙ　ｉｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｍｍｏｎｅｒ　ｗｈｅｒｅａｓ　ｅｖｅｒｙ　ｃｏｕｎｔｒｙ　ｃｏｎｎｅｃｔｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｇｌｏｂａｌ　ｗｏｒｌｄ　ｅｃｏｎｏｍｙ　ｉｔ’ｓ　ｃｉｔｉｚｅｎｓ　ａｒｅ　ａｌｍｏｓｔ　ｂｏｕｎｄ　ｔｏ　ｌｅａｒｎ　Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ　ｅｘｃｅｐｔ　ｆｏｒ　ａ　ｆｅｗ　ｖｅｒｙ　ｉｎｄｅｐｅｄｅｎｔ　ｃｏｕｎｔｒｉｅｓ　（ｓｅｅ　ｍｙ　ｆｌａｇ）．

Ｇｒｅａｔｅｒ　ｄｕｔｃｈ　ｉｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　ｕｓｅｄ　ｂｙ　ａ　ｍａｊｏｒｉｔｙ　ｏｆ　ＥＵ－ｐａｒｌｉａｍｅｎｔ　ｍｅｍｂｅｒｓ　ｅｘｃｅｐｔ　ｏｆ　Ｎｉｇｅｌ　Ｆａｒａｇｅ　ｏｆ　ｃｏｕｒｓｅ　ｂｅｃａｕｓｅ　ｈｅ　ｉｓ　ｂｏｒｎ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｈｉｓ　ａｃｑｕｉｒｅｄ　ｗｅａｌｔｈ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｈｉｓ　ｈｅｒｉｔａｇｅ　ｄｅｓｐｉｔｅ　Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ　ａｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｍｍｏｎｅｒｓ．

Ｔｈｏｕｇｈ　ａｌｌ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｓｐｅｌｌｅｄ　ｏｕｔ　ｈｅｒｅ　ｙｅｔ．　Ｅｖｅｎ　ｉｆ　ｙｏｕ　ｋｎｏｗ　ａ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　ｏｒ　ｔｗｏ　ｗｈｉｃｈ　ｂｅｌｏｎｇｓ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｕｐｐｅｒ　ｒａｎｋ　ａｂｏｖｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｍｍｏｎｅｒｓ　ｔｏｄａｙ　ｙｏｕ　ｓｔｉｌｌ　ｐｅｒ　ｓｅ　ｄｏ　ｎｏｔ　ａｕｔｏｍａｔｉｃａｌｌｙ　ｒｅｃｅｉｖｅ　ａｎｙ　ｒｉｃｈｅｓ．　Ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｃａｌｌｅｄ　ｐｏｌｉｔｉｃｓ　ａｎｄ　ｓｕｒｖｉｖａｌ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｆｉｔｔｅｓｔ　ａｎｄ　ｎｏｔ　ｍｅｒｉｔｏｃｒａｃｙ．

Ａｎｄ　ｌａｓｔｌｙ．　Ｉｆ　ｙｏｕ　ｗａｎｔ　ｔｏ　ｂｅｌｏｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｐｒｅｔｅｎｔｉｏｕｓ　ｃｌａｓｓ　ｙｏｕ　ｇｏ　ｌｅａｒｎ　ｓｐａｎｉｓｈ，　ｆｒｅｎｃｈ　ｏｒ　ｉｔａｌｉａｎ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｙｏｕ　ｃａｎ　ｄｒｉｎｋ　ｗｉｎｅ　ｔｏｇｅｔｈｅｒ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅ　ｓｕｐｅｒ　ｐｒｅｔｅｎｔｉｏｕｓ　ｗａｎｎａｂｅ　ｒｕｓｓｉａｎ　ｏｌｉｇａｒｃｈｓ　ｗｈｏｍ　ｉｎ　ｆａｃｔ　ａｒｅ　ｔｈｅｉｒ　ｅｍｐｌｏｙｅｒｓ．


----------



## codis (Dec 16, 2020)

Not to mention that VPNs let you choose an arbitrary country ...
Do you honestly want to tell us Japan is free and independant ?


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 16, 2020)

codis said:


> FAELAGUM said:
> 
> 
> > ｅｘｃｅｐｔ　ｆｏｒ　ａ　ｆｅｗ　ｖｅｒｙ　ｉｎｄｅｐｅｄｅｎｔ　ｃｏｕｎｔｒｉｅｓ　（ｓｅｅ　ｍｙ　ｆｌａｇ）．
> ...



Ｅｃｏｎｏｍｉｃａｌｌｙ　ｎｏｔ　ｓｏ　ｉｎｄｅｐｅｎｄｅｎｔ　ｙｅｔ　ｆａｒ　ｓｕｐｅｒｉｏｒ　ｗｈｅｎ　ｓｕｆｆｅｒｉｎｇ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｔｈｅ　ｓａｍｅ　ｌｉｍｉｔｅｄ　ｉｎｆｒａｓｔｒｕｃｔｕｒｅ　ｔｅｃｈｎｏｌｏｇｙ　ａｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｏｔｈｅｒ　ｓｕｐｅｒ　ｐｏｗｅｒｓ．

Ａｇｒｉｃｕｌｔｕｒａｌｌｙ，　ｙｅｓ．　Ｉｍｐｏｒｔ　ｏｆ　ｆｏｏｄ　ｉｓ　ｌｅｓｓ　ｔｈａｎ　５　ｐｅｒｃｅｎｔ．

Ｒａｃｉａｌｌｙ，　ａｌｓｏ　ｙｅｓ．　Ｔｈｅ　ｇｅｎｅ　ｐｏｏｌ　ｉｓ　９９　ｐｅｒｃｅｎｔ　ｎａｔｉｖｅ　ａｎｄ　ｈａｓ　ａｎｄ　ｗｉｌｌ　ｎｏｔ　ｂｅ　ｆｌｏｏｄｅｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｉｍｍｉｇｒａｎｔｓ．

Ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｕｎｔｒｙ　ｓｔｉｌｌ　ｅａｔｓ　Ｊａｐａｎｅｓｅ，　ｕｎｌｉｋｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｅｓｔｅｒｎｅｒｓ　ｆｉｇｈｔｉｎｇ　ｏｖｅｒ　ｐｏｔａｔｏｅｓ．


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 17, 2020)

FAELAGUM said:


> Ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｕｎｔｒｙ　ｓｔｉｌｌ　ｅａｔｓ　Ｊａｐａｎｅｓｅ，



I don't think I hold with cannibalism. Is that what happened to the Ainu?



SonofaBor said:


> I suggest they/everyone rally for a Constitution



England supposedly has the mother of all Constitutions, The Magna Carta. Spain also has a Constitution. The problem is that there's no one currently holding a position of power who is willing to enforce or uphold them. The High/Supreme Court Judges are all bought and sold. The Spanish government has exempted itself from the Constitution.

There are even UNESCO decrees regarding involuntary medical intervention (like vaccines) that no one is enforcing either.



matematik said:


> As you can openly say horrible things about the English with zero consequences, yet say the same things about Jews and you'd be in a lot of trouble.



We are all victims of the same disease. The English were chosen to be one of the first vehicles for the Kabal. Probably because it's part of an island. Nowadays it's China, where they're building concentration camps for their own people. Perhaps we got off lightly?


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> @FAELAGUM  Are you visually impaired? I ask because the text format you are using makes your comments very awkward to read, but if it's necessary for your vision it's no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said cannibalism.

I said eating Japanese as in eating agriculturally independent by not being held alive on imported food like many western cities are heavily suffering from by live stocks entering western cities through their ports at their harbour.

An urbanized dweller will not survive off-shore without gardening skills. Westerners still fight over potatoes (hundreds if not thousands applicants on one vacancy) and it may or may not get worse with this scamdemics depending on whether Westerners will abandon and discontinue CV19 or push the forced vaccination agenda.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 17, 2020)

FAELAGUM said:


> Westerners still fight over potatoes (hundreds if not thousands applicants on one vacancy) and it may or may not get worse with this scamdemics depending on whether Westerners will abandon and discontinue CV19 or push the forced vaccination agenda.



I appreciate the keyboard change.

However, I do not appreciate your use of the term "Westerners." This is just another example of 'divide and deride.' We are not barbarians who fight over potatoes any more than we are the ones who decide whether to abandon the "scamdemic" or not. We are human beings, just the same as you and subject to the same powerful political influences. Do you decide whether Japan keeps illegally hunting whales?

No offence, but as far as I'm concerned this is just another form of racism and nationalistic supremacy that doesn't belong in this or any other forum.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> FAELAGUM said:
> 
> 
> > Westerners still fight over potatoes (hundreds if not thousands applicants on one vacancy) and it may or may not get worse with this scamdemics depending on whether Westerners will abandon and discontinue CV19 or push the forced vaccination agenda.
> ...



Mind you the word Westerners is not to which a term ridiculing white countries nor is it a term of separatism and isolationism off nor from white countries between each other however on the contrary side the term is rather used to describe the political issues within the struggle against the unseen enemy which has been laid out by many great Westerners.

Japan as you might know is also considered being a western country because of alliances with white countries and adaption of the Western way of life and society as you might know from popular culture.

Regarding whales. Norway and Iceland does it too. This is the Western Way of Life and Society. And the further back in time you go the size of the hunting boats also shrinks correspondingly with the years you head back in time and then you will reach a spot in the world history whereas no hunting big whales with small fishing boats can be found and that is being long before the Way of the West, if you will.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 17, 2020)

Does this book relate to anything written in this thread?
https://journeytothewestresearch.com/tag/journey-to-the-west-synopsis/


----------



## matematik (Dec 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> We are all victims of the same disease. The English were chosen to be one of the first vehicles for the Kabal. Probably because it's part of an island. Nowadays it's China, where they're building concentration camps for their own people. Perhaps we got off lightly?



That's one way of looking at it, we're probably lucky that Britain's "heyday" as the globalist superpower was long before the technocratic era that is making these lock downs, "social credit" scores and the general surveillance grid so easy to implement.

That said I don't think the elites are finished with Britain yet, judging by how oppressive the ongoing lock down has been here and how Britain is the first country to have the vaccine rolled out. They seem to be determined to destroy this country first, perhaps as symbolism of the old world falling and power being transferred to China?

I'm not convinced Britain has escaped concentration camps either, China seems to be the globalists' testing ground for this, especially with their campaign against the Uyghurs. The Chinese are going all out to totally obliterate a nation and culture completely independently to the Chinese, and last year UN inspectors visited Xinjiang (Russian inspectors, another oppressive NWO state) and approved their obvious genocide against the Uyghurs.

Unfortunately, there's plenty of idiots in the West who support China's brutal policies against the Uyghurs because they're Muslim, oblivious to the fact that the Uyghurs are being genocided because they stand up to Chinese/globalist domination, not because they're Muslim. Also, ethnic Chinese and others who stand up to the government get the same treatment in China. People who believe that the same policies and tactics will not be implemented in the West are very naive. People who cheer on what China is doing are cheering their own eventual destruction, and probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 17, 2020)

I beg to differ, matematik.

China is not the testing ground, China is the headquarters. The western world is the testing ground while China being the headquarters of the elite global technocrats and they've made you believe in competition while in fact it is all a farce. Your brand on your smartphone from the Chinese factories are limited to the same artificial technology. Does it matter if it is a Samsung from Shenzhen factory A or an iPhone 12 from ShenZhen factory B. Of course not. You are limited to in- and outbound calls. You are limited to taking photos and you are limited to the preferred operative system iOS or Android which is pre-installed there  only to stimulate your mind with Bubble Trouble or Tik Tok when you do not plan on outbound call or is waiting to receive an inbound call. This applies to everything. Your brand on your sneakers too. People that are playing this game they will point fingers at you for not going to ShenZhen sweatshop factory B choosing a pair of Nikes instead of a pair of Adidas from ShenZhen sweatshop factory A in the mean time the owners of both factories they sit and dine together in Shanghai Sky Tower. That's why you belong to the country side where no city dwellers will judge you by the price tag of your outfit when even top Italian brands Gucci and Dolce & Gabbana have factories in China as well. And guess wo ze big winners are. Ze big winners are ze big losers namely the chinese factory owners that are dining together and not the brand owners making peanuts only to feed his own family tree and his store clerks making much lesser peanuts that only feeds his or her own head and got no time to even cook at home after work. In the meanwhile the chinese factory owners are land grabbing your wine and potato fields in Europe.

This is the greatest steal ever done so swiftly in less than five decades killing almost all real labours in white countries.
​Watches used to be made in your country. Now watches are all lithium batteries from China except Swiss watches and a few Japanese brands.




 

 

​


----------



## matematik (Dec 17, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Then there comes the mystery that is accents. A lot of my family live in the Aldershot area and they always take the piss out of my accent, I was born in Lancashire. My mothers uncle who founded the Aldershot connection was also born in Lancashire but when I got to know him at the end of his working life so he will have been in his early sixties he sounded like 'the locals' of his family who were all born to a Welsh mother also living in Aldershot who spoke more Aldershot accent than Welsh unless she used a Welsh phrase then her accent changed just for the phrase.
> I've spent time working with Londoners,Liverpudlians, Glaswegians, Dublin Irish, proper Irish, Geordies, Yorkshire men and Marra's, people from Workington and north and south Waleans we all butcher the written English into spoken English that is often unrecognisable to each other. The speed people talk at also makes it hard to understand but the fastest speakers I've heard in the flesh are Tamils.
> It must have been a real bugger when peoples were off a conquering.



I wonder if the wide range of regional accents/dialects in Britain is a result of English being imposed on people who formerly spoke a Celtic language, or maybe different Celtic languages. Quite a few grammatical and phonological features of English are atypical of Germanic languages in general, and I've read some linguists propose that these features are remnants of a Celtic substratum.

I would speculate that this Celtic substratum is more evident in the pronunciation and grammatical features of regional English dialects than it is in Standard English or "Queen's English", as they say, because I've read that the latter is basically an artificial dialect intended to mimic the German-influenced pronunciation of how the royals used to speak English and normalise that as the "standard". This is also probably related to how upper class types and social climbers stereotypically pronounce "yes" like "yaaa yaaa", basically how it's pronounced in German and practically other Germanic languages.

To use another example I think the difference between Spanish and Portuguese also demonstrates this, as they are probably 90% the same language, the real difference between the two is the pronunciation. Portuguese is quite nasal, and has more complex vowel sounds and a tendency to reduce or omit vowels in certain positions, in contrast to the clear and simple vowels and sounds of Spanish that is basically pronounced exactly how it looks.

I suspect the reason Portuguese has very different pronunciation is because Portugal/Western Iberia had a much larger Celtic population than the rest of Iberia, so Portuguese is essentially more or less the same language as Spanish, just imposed on a much stronger Celtic substratum. The name "Portugal" also supports this idea, which quite obviously means "Port of the Gauls", and the Gauls and Gaels were/are obviously Celts.

For some reason mainstream historians have tried to obscure the obvious meaning of the name "Portugal" by claiming that it means "Portus Cale", supposedly named after a town in Northern Portugal that used to be called "Cale". I guess the only reason they'd do this is because they want to obscure any Celtic connection to Portugal and Portugal/Iberia's historic links with Britain.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 18, 2020)

Too deep for me. i just speak the lingo no clue where it came from or what bits are found in another language. Of all the people I've spoken to who mainstream say are Celts the only ones who mentioned the word were the two Welshman I worked with and they were adamant they weren't if Celtic origin.
'The Queen's English is a way people from 'up north' take the piss out of 'the southerners' especially those who go to extreme lengths to speak 'the right way' as in with a plum in the mouth. 
Doesn't seem to be any way to prove if any argument or idea of who what real nationality or race or whatever label is used to divide people, I am. I speak the language in the accent I acquired from where I was living when I learnt to talk. I've never moved away from the place where I was born so I still speak it the same way as I did when young mus-pronouncing words willy nilly according to others ears who pronounce them differently. There is an ebb and flow of pronunciation changes which is almost as regular as definition changes .
So I am of the Khumry, British, English, Angle, Saxon, Roman, Pictish, Celtic, Hanoverian, Lancastrian descent oh and according to some we are all Russian anyway so none of it makes any odds!
How anyone can trace their ancestors through the sound of speech is beyond me.

Here is another example of regional dialect, accent and pronunciation which would leave almost everyone flummoxed as to where he lived let alone what his ancestry is.
​


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 22, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > The English and the British are not the same thing. British predates the name English or so it seems to me.
> ...



https://windowsontheworld.net/cabala-cabal-conmen/


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 22, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > kd-755 said:
> ...



My point or rather Fulcanelli's, was that the *K*on is the *K*abala, whereas the *C*abala is the original. This confusion in spelling has been a master-stroke by the Kabal.There's even versions with Qu and 'H' mixed in. Interesting find.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 22, 2020)

I have one comment regarding the OP, which is excellent. Threads too.

There was a war against royalty before and after WW1, but it clandestinely failed, Russia and the Romanovs excepting. A few minor royal houses went belly-up, but not the big powerful ones, oh no, they just went on the down low. It's all about maintaining genetic bloodlines (Possibly Annunaki-derived ones. You be the judge.) that will produce Fascist-minded leaders, officially or as a powerful symbol of "divine right." Who actually gave them divine right? Certainly not God or the sentient loving cosmos of "Source."

Earls, barons, baronets, dukes, duchesses, caliph, pope, counts, Emir, sheik, kaiser, samrat, raja, mansa, sha, Shabanu, Malika, shoguns, etc., etc. All are royal titles.
My favorite moniker? "Hessian Philipp The Magnanimous." Don't forget to bow and address your betters with "Your royal magnificence," or "Why yes, Excellency, I will erase my post on SH for you."
In the USA, it is the "Committee of 300" families that do the bidding of the top 13 royal houses. You can bet your boots some or all of them have a little DNA from their royal ancestors. Most of them are pitiful ignorant lap dogs.

Maltese cross and BS award-festooned royals *continue to rule* in secret even though we are taught they are just anachronistic figureheads. It's not just England's royal family but many others. Even Japan has kept some of them well fed and moneyed.
Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands was a member of the Bildeberger Group (Founded by an SS member Prince Bernhard.) of Fascist globalists that allow small countries to starve.
Born in Germany with the title "Count of Biesterfeld," his name was Bernhard. He was later elevated to Prince of Lippe–Biesterfeld. Elevated by who?

https://theconspiracyblog.com/consp...p-founded-by-a-nazi-and-continuing-the-agenda
Excerpt:
_"The truth is that the Bilderberg Group first met in 1954, and one of the key founders of the group was Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands. Not only was he a founder, Prince Bernhard actually served as the organization’s chairman until 1976. So why is this important? Most people do not realize this, but Prince Bernhard actually belonged to the Nazi Party at one time. The following is an excerpt from an article that appeared in the Telegraph…"_


Royals still rule over us (I'm not alone in this opinion), no matter what people think to the contrary.
Why did Trump visit QE2 in 2019 with his entire family in tow? Because she still rules Great Britannia and has tremendous influence over other royal houses and governments....in secret. QE2 is reportedly the richest woman (Or person) in the world bar none, and waves her wicked wand at many a kowtowed national leader. We're talking about hundreds of trillions of pound sterling.
All wars can be considered "royal squabbles" for power and territory in my opinion. Just dig deep and read between the lines of mainstream history. America traditionally was her dutiful military right arm, but I wonder if that cozy relationship is changing?

The King and Queen of Spain are out and about. Doing _what_, exactly? Saving Spain from C-19? I think not.
The Kaiser's son? Romantic royal weddings? The foul propaganda never stops. And everyone on Earth pays their salaries––in a sense––if one connects the many murky financial dots, though I agree it's 99.9999999% impossible to do so.
Andrea Merkel is said by some researchers to be the daughter of Adolf Hitler, who is considered by some as a possible illegitimate son of Kaiser Wilhelm II. Yes, that's a set of WILD rumors, but wouldn't it make some royal bloodline sense?



Even our BS friend Wiki-lies *proudly* displays the past/present Bildeberger members. I loathe posting a link to them, but here it is necessary.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bilderberg_participants
Whatever the truth is, ask yourselves why royals are always in the press, always touted as benefactors, saviors, and liberal-minded do-gooders. How many hospitals the world over bear their names? Consumer products? I reckon soon there will be more scandals like pedo-boy Prince Andrew of the UK, unless there's a wedding of course to cover it up.
With the utmost respect, I urge Felix, Citizenship, Harris, and the other British members on the forum to discuss why tradition and national pride has kept Queen Elizabeth and her brood so publicly exposed since WW2 on the international stage whilst the British people and the world is in Fascist lockdown and many people and businesses are out of work by design. And small nations still starve.
For Pete's sake, I still have a candy tincan of King George in my garage for rusty bolts––now that's some time-tested royal marketing!



*Regarding the continuing war on Germany*, it's obvious the country has received the lion's share of blame for Fascism, genocide, Nazism, dark occult practices, nationalism, genetic experiments, racial exceptionalism, etc. But many other countries including the USA are just as liable for all that stuff throughout history. What about all the smaller nations that stood idly by as neutrals when the Holocaust and WW2 raged on? Argentina, Brazil, Uruguay, Paraguay, and Chile as Nazi refuge bases of operations?

_"Oh! But our beloved Finnland was neutral during WW2. We were so very smart about it."  ––Queen of Finland._
Balderdash! Finns and other Scandinavians fought for Germany in foreign battalions. Englishmen too. And don't get me started about the history and meaning of _swastikas_.

 Finnish fighter planes, 1941.   Really? Seriously? Honestly now...


*We all have blood on our hands. Every single nation.*
Historical academia have whitewashed and changed history so that everyone has a false sense of "good guys versus the bad guys" mentality. Business as usual, and the PTB want it to stay that way. Keep us guessing, keep us confused, keep us warring for profit.
Guess what? It won't work anymore.


----------



## matematik (Dec 22, 2020)

Britain has been one of the hardest hit of all the countries during this lockdown, you smugly implying that the British are living the high life or something while Europe and the rest of the world "starves" is just typical anti-British propaganda. You are playing right into the hands of the anti-British elites with that type of nonsense.

Actually it's France/the EU which is blocking the ports and shipments of food and medicine to the UK at this very moment, because of a supposed COVID mutation found in Britain which has also been found in many European countries, yet huge numbers of countries are shutting their borders to Britain and ONLY Britain because of this so called mutation that has been found in multiple countries. If that's not discrimination I don't know what is.

Has it not occurred to you that the reason the British royals are so prominent compared to all others is because the British people are being used as the scapegoats for all that is wrong with the world? The other royals are no different as you point out, yet for some reason they are often assumed to be the "good guys" in comparison to the evil, imperialist "Brits" (I hate that phrase, popularised by Irish terrorist scum).

Britain is not living the high life of any sort, it seems clear to me that Britain is the Western nation that has been targeted for destruction first by the elites, likely as symbolic of the "old world" falling to be replaced by the NWO that'll be ruled by China/Russia largely.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 22, 2020)

I never said Britain was living the high life, I said the royals always do.
Please re-read my post. I have great affinity for the British as I have relatives in England and Scotland. They tell me its rough over there. I get daily briefings.
Don't kill the messenger...

_"Has it not occurred to you that the reason the British royals are so prominent compared to all others is because the British people are being used as the scapegoats for all that is wrong with the world? The other royals are no different as you point out, yet for some reason they are often assumed to be the "good guys" in comparison to the evil, imperialist "Brits" (I hate that phrase, popularised by Irish terrorist scum)."_

I thought the OP was about the Germans being the main scapegoats?
I never alluded to anything you wrote here. All royals are accountable. I made that clear as day.

"Anti-British elites"? Who are they, exactly?
As for the NWO, it seems to me that the Deep State wars are asymmetrical in style. No one knows for sure who is a target or an aggressor. It's all willy-nilly. Everyone wants to be the top dog. Ascribe to any NWO theory you want, but don't take it out on me.


----------



## matematik (Dec 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> I never alluded to anything you wrote here. All royals are accountable. I made that clear as day.



I did realise you were saying all royals are accountable, I was just saying that I've noticed that the other royals seem to be portrayed more positively than the British royals are and seem to have a better reputation, even though they get less coverage.

The Spanish and Japanese royals in particular seem to get very positive press. They might not have the quantity of reporting that the British royals get, but the quality is certainly far better. I also think there seems to be more respect for the other royal families, the British royals have become a sort of real life soap opera that generate a lot of interest, but I don't think much respect any more.

I'm a bit confused about the British royals' position in the pyramid, because at face value based on the amount of media coverage they get you'd think they are running the NWO, yet a lot of the coverage they get is negative and seems almost intended to stir up a desire to see them overthrown. Also I'm unsure whether the British royals are _the_ real power or just a front for it, a deflection even.

Fundamentally I was speculating whether the negative press the British royals receive is intended to encourage a negative attitude towards Britain in general, as most people tend to view the common people through how their perceive their elites.

Also, I don't think that Germany is really scapegoated any more than Britain post-WW2, if anything these days Britain seems to be getting it worse than Germany. Germany still has a strong industrial base and economy, whereas these things have been completely decimated in Britain, deliberately I would say.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> With the utmost respect, I urge Felix, Citizenship, Harris, and the other British members on the forum to discuss why tradition and national pride has kept Queen Elizabeth and her brood so publicly exposed since WW2 on the international stage whilst the British people and the world is in Fascist lockdown and many people and businesses are out of work by design.


Mostly it is the cult of celebrity mixed with a heavy dose of propaganda, that is why they are always in "the papers", even when caught doing something wrong they are given a public forum to profess their innocence or admit that it was just a mistake and they are after all just human, but hey you will have a hard time convincing me that they are anything other than media creations.
Some peeps in this corner of the world are aware that they are the heads of corporate entity's that are the real owners of all property physical and intellectual but that they are subsidiaries of a much larger monster(Hydra) whose head is only visible but whose body and roots are obscured.

Welcome to the Crown Corporation, or CC for short, check your birth certificate, it bears this logo, it is a subsidiary of the Holy See,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_See
They own everything, land, see and air and everything in-between, living or dead!

All Acts and Statues are written by another one of it's group, a company called Uni-droit,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIDROIT
Uni-droit translates from latin to english as one right!

All roads lead to Rome, always have, always will!

It is not tradition or national pride that keeps their dream alive, it is the threat of violence, loss of liberty and complete powerlessness!

It is a big club and we are not in it.

The only real conclusion I have ever come to on how to tackle such a beast is to not take part, however I do not have the courage to express this with any real conviction because ultimately I am scared of death!

As for Germany, it seems it was the only collective with the technological ability to be a challenge to the status quo so had to be "taken out", what better way to destroy someone/thing than to make it look like an own goal, the win is two fold, the something is gone and you are now the hero!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 22, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> but hey you will have a hard time convincing me that they are anything other than media creations.
> Some peeps in this corner of the world are aware that they are the heads of corporate entity's that are the real owners of all property physical and intellectual but that they are subsidiaries of a much larger monster(Hydra) whose head is only visible but whose body and roots are obscured.


Well said that man.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 7, 2021)

This might be the wrong thread, but here is some interesting research that links A.H. to the "Kabal." Maybe everyone knows this. Implications for the destruction of Germany should be farily obvious.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> This might be the wrong thread, but here is some interesting research that links A.H. to the "Kabal." Maybe everyone knows this. Implications for the destruction of Germany should be farily obvious.


The comments are far more interesting (and true) than the video itself, in my opinion.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 7, 2021)

Please explain.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2021)

For example the video starts (00:45) claiming that Marx was German!!!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 7, 2021)

Huh? 

Born in Trier, Germany


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 7, 2021)

Germans - Wikipedia

In particular: "The Germans (German: _Deutsche_) are a Germanic ethnic group native to Central Europe. Speaking the German language is the most important characteristic of modern Germans, but they are also characterized by a common German culture, descent and history."


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 8, 2021)

Mystified by your reply, I am.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 8, 2021)

Karl Marx - Wikipedia
"Karl Heinrich Marx was born on 5 May 1818 to Heinrich Marx (1777–1838) and Henriette Pressburg (1788–1863)."

Heinrich Marx - Wikipedia
"Heinrich Marx was born in Saarlouis, with the name Hirschel Levi, the son of Marx Levy Mordechai (1743–1804) and Eva Lwow (1753–1823). Heinrich Marx's father was the rabbi of Trier"

Henriette Pressburg - Wikipedia
"Henriette Pressburg, was born on 20 September 1788 in Nijmegen in the Netherlands. She was the second of the five children of Isaac Heymans Pressburg (1747–1832) and Nanette Salomons Cohen (1754–1833). The Pressburgs were a prosperous family, with Isaac working as a textile merchant. They were prominent members of Nijmegen's growing Jewish community"


----------



## Degeneration (Jan 8, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > or do you mean that the forces of fascism/communism were responsible for leading Germany into a World War?
> ...



There is no nationalist revolution going on in the US. Trump was a puppet. The forces behind him are the same international bankers that financed communism In the USSR and spread their Empire through British colonialism and later American imperialism.

All the political ideologys have been used to divide and conquer, then destroy every single ethnicity and racial group on the planet for hundreds of years. They all serve the same interests. 

The banking cabal is completely in control. I thought there was a true movement in the US in the past few years, but it's very clear at this point that all that energy was co-opted and used to bring people out of their shell only to crack down and increase repression. Trump was a complete shill, as is every other so called "nationalist" politician in the West. The amount of censorship in place compared to 5 years ago is absolutely stunning. If you think this movement wasn't propagated by the elite to draw people out and assert control, you're not paying attention.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 8, 2021)

Maybe you are right.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 8, 2021)

Degeneration said:


> The banking cabal is completely in control. I thought there was a true movement in the US in the past few years, but it's very clear at this point that all that energy was co-opted and used to bring people out of their shell only to crack down and increase repression. Trump was a complete shill, as is every other so called "nationalist" politician in the West. The amount of censorship in place compared to 5 years ago is absolutely stunning. If you think this movement wasn't propagated by the elite to draw people out and assert control, you're not paying attention.



I have said this many moons ago, some one once asked me how did i know the politicians in my own land were full of it, i said simply by the positions they hold, they would not be there unless they were compromised!


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 8, 2021)

Exactly the same here in good old Germania. The party "Alternative für Deutschland" literally came out of nowhere and gained a lot of momentum when all the immigrants were brought here, and the media is portraing the party as right winged bad evil Nazi. They had a few good points in the beginning but I knew it from the start what a fraud this was. All the fed up "Otto Normalverbraucher" types (John and Jane Doe) thought they were a real "alternative" - come on, they even have that name, served on a plate so the most stupid person gets a hint, how can any thinking person believe in it?! Anyways the media got harsher against them and the followers did exactly as planned and liked them even more, because if the Establishment slanders you, you have to be a good guy right?! 

And now even here in the small villages they get votes so TPTB can asses where there are people against the system, and the ones being in the party can be surveilled. The party is being watched by the Verfassungsschutz, which means constitution protection, something like FBI (we don't even have a constitution, only a stand-in Grundgesetz "basic law" is the literal translation, why do we need an agency who protects a nonexistent constitution??) So many have fallen for this party, it's just like the Trump supporters over there, how can they not see what is going on?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2021)

I am mystified by the responses since I humbly posted the video link that argues that Adolf Hitler is a child of a Rothschild bastard. Did I hit a nerve?

As for Trump, we'll all know in 10 days or so who he really is; so, the question is moot at this point. But please note, he did wake up the sleeping Christians (@Mabzynn ) in this country to the fact that the Republican party is traitorously corrupt.

And let me be more clear: my support of Trump _started_ with the planned-demonic. The only people who _did not _wear masks were and, largely are, Trump supporters. It is simple and empirical fact.

To get a taste of what Trump supporters are thinking, see this, for example. See also this.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 9, 2021)

I didn't mean to offend you. Not wearing a mask and supporting a politician is a correlation, not a causal effect. A lot of AfD voters have otherwise plausible views, doesn't mean the party isn't controlled opposition.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 9, 2021)

In any election run by the state or government at any point in known or fabricated (is there a difference?) history the government always wins. When that penny drops you will feel it let alone hear it.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2021)

Trump could be controlled opposition. There must always be this doubt. If so, does it matter?

Please know, too, that over the past several months Trump supporters have become much more clear about the history of Germany. The "color revolutions" that destroyed Germany during the Weimar Republic have been made explicit. (For example, the twisted similarities between Anti-fa and the Brown Shirts). The real dangers to this revolt are supported by and coming from the governments of Europe and China and the Vatican.

Yes, the similarities are striking. Hitler-qua-savior and Trump. The building of coalitions against them. Etc... However, whereas Hitler pointed at "the Jews"-- misdirecting attention from the Kabal, the enemy, this time, is clearly identified. I should also note that Trump and Trump supporters (including Jews) express no expansionist tendencies. In fact, the opposite is the case. People here know this matters and know that the Kabal must be stopped here first.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 9, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I am mystified by the responses since I humbly posted the video link that argues that Adolf Hitler is a child of a Rothschild bastard. Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> As for Trump, we'll all know in 10 days or so who he really is; so, the question is moot at this point. But please note, he did wake up the sleeping Christians (@Mabzynn ) in this country to the fact that the Republican party is traitorously corrupt.
> 
> ...


My only intent was to point out the fact that a video which tries to expose an alleged relationship between Hitler and the Rothschild family begins saying that Karl Marx was German, while in fact he was Jewish. In the comments some authentic Germans (Deutsche) point that out, I was only reporting that interesting (to me) point of view.
About the relationship between Hitler and the Rothschilds is always good to remember that the guy with the mustache put this other guy under arrest (Louis Nathaniel de Rothschild - Wikipedia). Everyone can deduce what he wants. I have not seen the entire video and I don't know if this arrest has been pointed out and if the author of the video even knows about that.


----------



## matematik (Jan 9, 2021)

Is being German and Jewish mutually exclusive then? That sounds along the same lines of sectarian thinking that Protestants can't be Irish, only "Irish Catholics" can be Irish.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 9, 2021)

I am not a professor by the way.

Germans - Wikipedia
The Germans (German: _Deutsche_) are a Germanic *ethnic *group native to Central Europe.

Jews - Wikipedia
Jews (Hebrew: יְהוּדִים‎ ISO 259-2 _Yehudim_, Israeli pronunciation [jehuˈdim]) or Jewish people are an *ethno*religious group.

The Germans in that comment section were referring to the ethnic background one should have to be considered a German, something that Marx didn't have. The confusion between ethnicity and nationality (?! - in the sense of been born inside of a territory called Germany, UK, Italy, France...) is the most common error and weapon used against the natives all around the world. The migrants that are flooding Britain, that you correctly (in my opinion) spoke about in one of your posts, will be considered British before the law in the same way as a native. The comments in that video are talking about this problem and many others.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 10, 2021)

matematik said:


> Is being German and Jewish mutually exclusive then? That sounds along the same lines of sectarian thinking that Protestants can't be Irish, only "Irish Catholics" can be Irish.


Because it has become politically incorrect to define race in any way that could help isolate one race from another based upon differing characteristics, both physical, intellectual, spiritual and behavioral, we, as multi-cultural societies worldwide, fail to understand why race matters. 

Technically, the Jews are not a race. They are, however, a specific family bloodline that have created the religion of Judaism as the ultimate cover to subvert all of the races of the world. They are not the Israelites of the scriptures, though they claim to be their descendants in public, while in the Jewish Encyclopedia and in many other sources, they readily admit to not descending from the Biblical Judah-ites. The story of the Biblical Israelites is a fascinating one, because the god of the Israelites, YHWH, was what could be called in modern terminology, a racist god. The modern Jews identify with and have adopted this form of racism, although they give it a different name, “Chosen-ness," a noteworthy admission of racial distinction.

Interestingly, they track their family tree using the matrilineal lines. This is also how they determine if a person is of Jewish descent. So if your mother is a Jew, then you are also, whether your father is or not. If your father is a Jew, but your mother is not, you are the son or daughter of a Jew, but not a Jew yourself. This does not take into consideration the religion known as Judaism. They are called secular Jews. Whether they practice the "religion" of Judaism or not, they are still considered Jews. 

The reason for tracking their family tree matrilineally is their primary infiltration tool. Since children in non-Jewish nations adopt the last name of their father's rather than their mother's, it becomes quite easy for them to hide in plain sight in their host nation of choice. When a Jewess marries a non-Jew, their children take on their father's non-Jewish name. By keeping their father's last name, they can then claim that they are of the nationality of their father. In public, they do not admit to their "Jewishness". They are often referred to as "crypto Jews".This is why mainstream historians identify Karl Marx as a German. Karl Marx's mother, Henriette Pressburg, was a Jewess. His father, Heinrich Marx, may have been a Jew as well, but did not publicly admit to that. Nowadays, it is even more difficult to identify a country with a particular race, since they now identify you as the place where you were born. So regardless of race, if you were born in Germany or have established German citizenship, you are a German.

Converting to the religion of Judaism rarely has to do with a leap of faith, but is usually part of the procedure of a non-Jew wishing to marry a Jew. Conversion requires, first of all, permission and sponsorship. The person then goes through a rigorous study routine and must answer to the modern day Sanhedrin, the top tier of political Jewry. If their views and ideology do not match that of political Jewry, their request for conversion may be rejected. Conversion under any other circumstances is very rare, though is occasionally allowed for for the sake of public consumption. In that case, the convert is not taken very seriously, is not considered ever to be a "true Jew", and will be closely watched and monitored. The convert is also required to get circumcised!

In the top tiers of religious Judaism, their main study of focus is actually not theological in nature, but consists mainly in the art of subversion, that is, the art of the dialectic of problem-reaction-solution. Their true "holy" book, the Talmud, is essentially the manual of racial-national infiltration. Their surface traditions are taken from the Torah, the first five books of the Bible, and mirror those of the Biblical Israelites mainly for the sake of public consumption, though with noteworthy distinctions. This provides them with a religious, tax-free cover that allows them to clandestinely conduct their operations of espionage to infiltrate nations in the safety of the synagogue. In the past, when they have been caught in the this act of treason, they have often been able to appease governments and their peoples, particularly Christian-based ones, through baptismal conversion. This was the essential purpose behind the Spanish Inquisition, among other famous "historical" crusades. They can then proclaim faith in Christianity in public while, unmolested, they plot and conspire in the overthrow of said Christian government in private. The essential reason for conversion to Judaism is the political marriage. It is not uncommon, even from the mainstream media, to hear about important key political figures having Jewish wives. This allows them direct access into the top tiers of government, finance, and industry. These figures publicly espouse the Christian faith while in private they serve their true god, Moloch, the god of greed, usury, and control, by way of deception. They also masterfully use the tool of a unique brand of racism, anti-Semitism, to utilize guilt/victim consciousness to further their agenda. This tool acts as both a shield and a hammer. It is a shield when the host nation discovers the treason. The non-Jewish populations are stirred up by the media to attack these low-rung, peasant and merchant Jews that receive the brunt of the pushback, even though they may have little or nothing to do with the actual political intrigue of their power-elite cousins, who conveniently go into hiding during these pograms. When they reemerge from their hiding, usually after a sustained chaos of war or revolution that they have crafted and financed from the behind the scenes, they then cite or falsely concoct reports of casualties of their peasant cousins and hammer the host nation with censorship laws, forced reeducation (brainwashing), and make demands for crippling financial reparations. They also utilize this spiritual warfare, known as political correctness, under the guise of fairness and of universal equality, to disrupt the racial populations of nations in the engaging of free speech, stirring up hatred among the races, among the classes, and among the sexes, pinning the strong against the weak, the weak against the strong, through the media apparatus and the passing of draconian anti-hate laws.

Every nation in the world has been infiltrated by this family bloodline, virtually indistinguishable from the races of their host nations. They do have some distinguishing racial characteristics of their own, however, regardless of the race that they have infiltrated and adopted. Obviously the hook-nosed, reptilian look is well recognized by those with eyes to see. The older they get, the more pronounced these reptilian-like features tend to become. Look at any aging Hollywood movie star and you will be able to identify these traits, almost without exception. The "mark" of Cain, perhaps? Basic deduction leads me to conclude, circumstantially, that the so-called "reptilian look", which eventually manifests in most "racial" (family bloodline) Jews, is an indication of a secret fourth root race, the race that this family bloodline originates from.

The State, as we know it today, is the creation of this fourth root race. They are an elite bloodline of closely related cousins, ruling all nations from behind the scenes. 

Under their dominion, if you do not follow the rules of the State, you will find yourself in prison. The rules become more distorted, inverted and more difficult to follow as their infiltration and corruption of the State reaches an inevitable climax. Under this State model, no one within the state is allowed to succeed beyond certain structured thresholds, unless you belong to this particular family bloodline (race). Highly manipulated taxation and rampant currency inflation/deflation, boom/bust, bear/bull market cycles set the stage for a completely manipulated economy, where only the very few on top benefit, while the peasants are forced into perpetual debt slavery to sustain this nefarious racket. It also appears that the use of resets is another tool in their shed to facilitate control clandestinely. Perhaps the wars, coups, and revolutions of our history books is nothing more than that.

As has been brilliantly outlined in this series by dreamtime, the German nation has been the #1 target of this bloodline for many generations. I imagine the reason for this is because of their legendary power and pushback that has been mostly erased from history. The Third Reich is probably one of the few documented phenomenons where we see the fruits of such monumental pushback. Unfortunately, it is most likely that this latest pushback was the product of controlled opposition, and that a greater plan had been in the works designed to derail the German nation's power and people once and for all in the form of the two world wars, and now the third world war, code-named Covid 19.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 10, 2021)

Where does German blood begin and German blood end? How do you mark it? Where does German culture begin and where does it end? Who defines it? When did Germany have a singular tongue? Who created it? For what end? These and others are the questions that make me doubt the German blood/culture argument, not political correctness.

I've been through cultural/blood nationalism wars up close in personal in Taiwan for the better part of two decades. It is a tiresome debate and nasty politics. Chinese Nationalists, many of whose ancestors came from the mainland in 1949 claim that Taiwan is part of China and is so because it is part of Chinese culture. Tawianese nationalists, most of whose ancestors came to Taiwan from Fujian (SE China or the Ming--on the pre-Manchu/Tartarian maps) from 1600-1850 or so, claim that it is different because it is peculiarly Taiwanese. The key difference is the locals speak different languages (Hokien and Hakka) from the Mainlanders, who speak Mandarin. All the locals were made to speak Mandarin as children in school. This is the language of all offical discourse in Taiwan today. Mandarin is a largely 20th century invention of the state. At least as late as the early 1990s, when I was in the Chinese countryside, the local languages were very different from official Mandarin. I don't know about nowadays. The CCP has worked hard, but China is a polyglot empire, not a monolingual, mono-cultural place.  However, if a German asks questions to the average Taiwanese nationalists about the 20th century origins of Mandarin and whether or not the characters of Mandarin might have, at one time, represented sounds rather than words, etc., the average Taiwanese will defend both their Chinese identity and the pure idea-graphic character of Mandarin. Meanwhile, everyone knows there is a far smaller minority of "aborigines" who claim neither Taiwanese nor Mandarin identity. It goes on and on.....In other words, it is a debate and politics that is riddled with political correctness because it is the very greatest example of (politically correct) identity politics.

I'm no expert, but I think, based on limited reading, that the same is true for German blood and culture as well. This is why I always maintain that a constitutional government, based on the universal rights of people, is the only ground for a just society. Moreover, as I noted earlier in this series, Hitler and his coterie exploited this blood/culture nationalism to drive the people into dust. If President Trump was proffering an American blood/culture rather than an inclusive constitutional nationalism, I wouldn't trust him.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 10, 2021)

Being german is a state of mind!
You have access to almost anything (some is expensive but many things are affordable - in case you have a job and are a useful member of society, and even if you are on welfare you have a health insurance, in fact it's illegal, employed or not, to NOT have one).
You love your car.
You sweep the sidewalk in front of your house every week, you don't mow the lawn on sunday, when something starts at 8 you are there 7:55, you put the trash in the designated bin, you bring your glass to the container, you have an opinion about everything and of course you know it better, you hardly tell anyone how much you earn (it's in most contracts you can be fired if you talk to coworkers or outsiders about your wage), you think you know it all but you let yourself be screwed over by authorities and you can never be happy about being a native here, only in secret, even if your parents are from africa and your skin is black, if you are proudly and happily doing all of the above, you're a Nazi, and you have to feel gulity for stuff that was or wasn't or wasn't exactly as told 80, 90, 100 years ago.


----------



## Degeneration (Jan 17, 2021)

matematik said:


> Is being German and Jewish mutually exclusive then? That sounds along the same lines of sectarian thinking that Protestants can't be Irish, only "Irish Catholics" can be Irish.


Israel requires DNA tests for citizenship and immigration. Ashkenazi Jews are an ethnic group, not a "religion"


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 17, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm skeptical of the Anglo-Saxon invasion theory as the origin of the English mainly because it seems too convenient for the agendas of the current elites, it very much suits the establishment to convince the English that they are foreigners, "immigrants" so to speak as in that case what right do the English have to oppose mass immigration, as "we're all immigrants", so the elites and mainstream media constantly tell us. My thoughts are either that English is a branch of the Germanic languages that has been spoken in large parts of England for much longer than believed, Doggerland would probably be related to this.
> 
> Or, the other possibility is that modern English is basically an artificial language created for political purposes, a sort of creole, imposed to obscure the real history of the British. I'm not sure how credible that idea is, but I know that English has various features that make it atypical for West Germanic languages, the group it is supposedly part of, and a lot of these differences don't strike me as a natural change in the language over the centuries.



If you look at how much English has changed since the time of Shakespeare a mere four centuries ago, how much of a 1000 or 1500 year old English would we be able to read? Judging by this or this link, not that much.


			
				A parallel for the Grendels: illustration of a humanoid cannibal from The Marvels of the East in the Nowell Codex said:
			
		

> [Grendel] slat unwearnum,
> bat banlocan, blod edrum dranc,
> synsnædum swealh; sona hæfde
> unlyfigendes eal gefeormod,
> ...


I wouldn't even make an attempt at deciphering this "Old English" text. On the other hand, one of the oldest remaining Hungarian writings from around 1195 AD, the Funeral sermon and prayer, using the newly adopted Latin alphabet (instead of the runic writing used circa 1000 AD) can be read with a bit of effort. I assume Chinese people, for instance, would be able to read their scripts from 1000 years ago with relative ease. This to me implies that English is a relatively young language. The amount of phrases borrowed from Latin also reinforces this theory, IMO, as you generally do not borrow words from other languages when they already exist in your language.

From the rationale above, I'd be tempted to agree with your English is a recently made-up language theory, if it were not for the following:

As I mentioned in another thread, English shares a considerable amount of core words with other Norse nations, words that a stone-, bronze-age man had to have used.
It'd be a bit odd for British to write down some tales about Beowulf and Grendel if it were not part of their Norse heritage. Unless, they in the habit of recording other cultures' mythologies back then, which I sincerely doubt.
I don't believe British have built any of England's prehistoric monuments scattered across the country, which implies someone else was there long before them, and that the Brits joined the party at a later date. As a side note, this "prehistoric" term seems so weird, but that's the official term for it.



matematik said:


> I would also say it's not true that Celtic languages are suppressed in Britain, in fact the promotion of Celtic languages probably receives far more funding and resources than is proportional to the level of interest in them. Just one example of this is how every single government website and service has a complete translation into Welsh, and I'm not just talking specifically about the Welsh government, but every British government service has a Welsh option. I can't think of another country that accommodates a small local language to that extent, maybe French in Canada would be the closest equivalent but Welsh is proportionally spoken by far less British people than French is by Canadians.
> 
> Ironically not even Celtic Ireland accommodates and spends money on the Irish language to the extent the British government accommodates and spends money on the Celtic languages, probably because there's less scope for an Irish-speaking grievance industry in the Irish Republic because they're all "Celts" and all victims of the English supposedly.



Maybe that's the case now in an attempt to preserve their culture, a bit like putting native Americans on reserves, but I don't believe this was the case throughout England's history.



matematik said:


> Ultimately this English vs Celts stuff very much suits the elites and is clearly encouraged by them, as it obscures the real history and the real controllers and just encourages the common people to have negative attitudes towards each other. In my experience most Celtic nationalists, especially Irish nationalists, do not see the bigger picture. Their enemy is the common Englishman as far as they're concerned, the fact that there are controllers and elites higher up the pyramid who have manipulated both countries either goes over their head or is of no interest to their petty nationalism and hatred.



You're right that this division plays into the elites' hands, but that doesn't mean that current hostilities are not rooted in history. The West has a bit of a bad reputation when it comes to dealing with its minorities, both within their borders and without. The French and the Spanish (e.g.: Catalans), for instance, don't exactly have a stellar track record when dealing with their minorities throughout history, and I'm sure that Scottish history includes some related tales. Tolerance wasn't exactly a virtue for most of Western history. It's a bit ironic considering the origin of the recent tolerance at all costs Marxist paradigm.

Regardless, we need to start putting our differences aside, and focus on the international force actively destabilizing our societies. This needs to be a grass-roots movement, since it's clear that most governments cannot be relied on for this, and international organizations will certainly not do anything productive about it. If England managed to drain its swamp, I'm sure it would go a long way to regain some trust from other nations. This is a battle noone else can fight for you, heck the same allied forces responsible for the destruction of the Reich will actively intervene to prevent other nations from draining their own swamps. Just look at the unified response to leaders of countries who dared to suggest the introduction of a gold standard, they get bombed to smithereens under false pretenses. Until this pattern stops, I don't know if you can expect much good faith from others.

You may argue that the rule of law is not representative of the general population, and I would agree with that. Whether it's due to the lack of knowledge, care, bravery or perseverance of the people, or some combination, it doesn't matter. History has shown the world that the "Allied Forces" cannot be trusted when it comes to trying to constructively resolve the JQ. There were leaders who the people could have rallied around, JFK, for instance, whose assassination barely merited a blink from the American masses. Until you stand up for what you believe in to show that you have some skin in the game, too, you will most likely be seen as willing accomplices.



matematik said:


> I do find it odd how many people lament the destruction of Germany as a result of the wars and also mass immigration, yet exactly the same things have happened to Britain/England maybe to an even greater extent than Germany, and yet there isn't the same level of sympathy or frankly much sympathy at all. If anything I notice that many observe England's destruction with a certain satisfaction, as if the English are only getting what they deserve. The truth is that England was also absolutely ruined by WW2, yet put lots of money and expertise into getting German industry up and running and helping to rebuild Germany while its own industry was in ruins and frankly never recovered, yet I've never heard England get any credit for this, certainly not from Germans who let's be honest mostly dislike and see themselves as victims of the English.
> 
> I notice this mentality often, that the bombings of Dresden and Hamburg were a terrible and uniquely English evil, but the bombings of London, Coventry and many other British towns and cities were not a big deal and just the English once again only getting what they deserve. I feel there is almost a mentality of dehumanising the English, although I think this mentality is encouraged by the elites as it makes for a convenient scapegoat for their crimes. In many cases when someone complains about "the English/British", 90% of the time it is used as a placeholder for "elites/Jews/NWO" even if most people do not consciously realise that.
> 
> The French and Spanish also have the particularly nasty little phrase "Perfidious Albion", which I get the impression is used in the same way, as a placeholder for "elites/Jews/NWO". As you can openly say horrible things about the English with zero consequences, yet say the same things about Jews and you'd be in a lot of trouble.



Wars of this scale are usually negative-sum games, where except for the puppeteers pulling the strings, every side loses. It's not so much about who bombed who, as it's inevitable in modern warfare, but how it was done. Specifically targeting civilians with the express purpose to demoralize a nation like targeting factories during day-time, and civilian housing during the night is quite different from taking out strategic military targets. If you look at the reported civilian deaths for WW2, and compare the British (~60k) and German numbers (~3.5 million), I think it speaks volumes on how things went down.

I've talked to Russian relatives of mine from St. Petersburg who survived the war, and the general consensus is that the German army treated the Russian civilians humanely with no tales of rape and pillaging civilians. When the city was put under a blockade for almost 3 years, the "Road of Life" across the frozen surface of Lake Ladoga remained open, allowing the city to resupply itself to an extent. It would have been so easy to make bombing runs on this supply line to put the final squeeze on the population. I'm sure the "British Mad Dog" would have done it. Unsurprisingly, this didn't make it into the victor's version of history books. I would be very interested to hear of the Russian perspective from others who may have heard stories from their surviving relatives. I suspect that if one could have chosen they would have much rather lived through WW2 in St. Petersburg, than in Dresden.

This is how the PTB does and have done business for a centuries, directing their puppets from behind the curtain. It's one thing to acknowledge having been the useful idiots of the story (has this actually happened?), and another to actually do something about it. Sure, the Jews were expelled from various countries over the course of history, but when all's said and done, the West ended up the beneficiaries of this symbiotic relationship. The reason they have the standard of living they do now is a direct result of willingly turning a blind eye to the exploitation of others. It may not even take violence to resolve this, and stopping actively supporting the PTB may suffice. Boycott the army, stop sending your sons and daughters to further the globalist agenda. Get your people out from the grips of usury, which is used to fund their global network. Start building your own local networks of like-minded people, and start boycotting the boycotters. The tendrils of this beast are becoming more and more transparent as time goes on, they're starting to openly advertise themselves, see the #StopHateForProfit censorship movement.


----------



## matematik (Jan 18, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> From the rationale above, I'd be tempted to agree with your English is a recently made-up language theory, if it were not for the following:
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, English shares a considerable amount of core words with other Norse nations, words that a stone-, bronze-age man had to have used.
> It'd be a bit odd for British to write down some tales about Beowulf and Grendel if it were not part of their Norse heritage. Unless, they in the habit of recording other cultures' mythologies back then, which I sincerely doubt.



I find it odd how English is categorised as a West Germanic language, related to Dutch and German, and yet it seems to me that it shows more obvious similarities with the North Germanic languages in vocabulary and grammar. 

It's also true that English mythology is clearly more similar to Norse mythology than West Germanic mythology, suggesting a closer cultural connection to Scandinavia than the Continent. 

There is a definite agenda in mainstream British academia and the establishment to portray the English as being newcomers, as invaders, and the Celts as the only "natives". I wonder if this refusal to acknowledge North Germanic origin of English stems from this, as in if you accept that English is North Germanic then that opens up the possibility that the English/Germanics have been present in Britain a lot longer than the canonical history admits, which would then cause all sorts of problems for Celtic "Nativists".


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 18, 2021)

If you speak Dutch and/or German you would not find it odd at all English being a West Germanic language because plenty if not almost every basic sentence in English is actually Dutch/German

Dat/That
There/Der
Het/Here
The/Die

And so forth...


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 18, 2021)

I started learning English pretty late, in 7th grade (started with Latin in 5th, then came French in 9th) and I must say English was the easiest! I sucked at Latin and my French, forget it! I had the same teacher in English and French and one day he pulled me aside in the hallway, almost crying, really disappointed, and asked me why the hell my grades were so bad in French, when in English I was literally his top student, and I just said sorry, but it's just so easy, I have no explanation, "Es geht runter wie Öl" it goes down like oil [down the throat, another saying that is hard to translate, you can also say like butter, which means Butter, so there you go). He thought it was his fault, but English just came to me and made perfect sense, even the irregular verbs and everything. Latin didn't and French didn't either. Of course I'm glad I got at least a little glimpse at the basics, but as a German, and maybe this is only subjective, English is so similar and the easiest language to learn.

German and English are not cousins, they are brothers. Maaaaybe French and Latin belong to the same family, but they're adopted or something, or each have a different Daddy and spent some time in boarding school. But German and English have the same Mom & Dad, used to play together all the time and are always hanging out together even now.

Edit: Dutch is the other brother who always smokes weed and listens to weird music ?


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 18, 2021)

My eldest was taught German at secondary school and what a waste of time that was. He understood nothing of it written or spoken. I was taught French during my time in secondary, it or Russian was compulsory and I too understood nothing and couldn't speak it either.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Jan 18, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> I started learning English pretty late, in 7th grade (started with Latin in 5th, then came French in 9th) and I must say English was the easiest! I sucked at Latin and my French, forget it! I had the same teacher in English and French and one day he pulled me aside in the hallway, almost crying, really disappointed, and asked me why the hell my grades were so bad in French, when in English I was literally his top student, and I just said sorry, but it's just so easy, I have no explanation, "Es geht runter wie Öl" it goes down like oil [down the throat, another saying that is hard to translate, you can also say like butter, which means Butter, so there you go). He thought it was his fault, but English just came to me and made perfect sense, even the irregular verbs and everything. Latin didn't and French didn't either. Of course I'm glad I got at least a little glimpse at the basics, but as a German, and maybe this is only subjective, English is so similar and the easiest language to learn.
> 
> German and English are not cousins, they are brothers. Maaaaybe French and Latin belong to the same family, but they're adopted or something, or each have a different Daddy and spent some time in boarding school. But German and English have the same Mom & Dad, used to play together all the time and are always hanging out together even now.
> 
> Edit: Dutch is the other brother who always smokes weed and listens to weird music ?



I like what I read Myrrinda! 

English has either become dumbed down with time or made more simple with time (you decide)

If you are able to read and write both German and/or Dutch at an intermediate level English speakers just look like they haven't finished kindergarten yet

Here is Old English with German without Dutch counterpart (hey! it's just different spelling and pronunciation)

Hú meaht þú? // Wo macht(s) du?

Ic mæg wel // Ich mag wel

Hwæt hātest þū? // Was heisst du?

Ic hāte  // Ich heisse

Ic cume of ... // Ich komme auf


Old English sourced from

https://omniglot.com/language/phrases/oldenglish.htm


----------



## matematik (Jan 18, 2021)

The loss of grammatical case in modern English is not that surprising, because Dutch and all the North Germanic languages besides Icelandic have also lost their case systems.

What I find more strange is the loss of gendered nouns in English, because this has not happened in any other language that English has been influenced by. German, Dutch, North Germanic, French, Celtic, etc, all still have gendered nouns, so there is no obvious reason why English would have lost this system.

I find it strange how English transitioned very quickly from being a high inflected language similar to German, to a minimally inflected language that doesn't even mark gender in nouns. I can't think of another language that has undergone such a dramatic shift in a short space of time, I'm not sure what would explain that other than English suddenly being spoken by many as a second language.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 18, 2021)

They needed an easy language for their melting pot "New World", that's what I always thought after finding out about stolen history stuff. Gender in nouns and too many cases to memorize just takes too long, they modified it so it was easy to learn for all kinds of people from who knows where. Still a beautiful language and I think they did a great job simplifying it. Genius!
Edit: if you read good books, older ones as well, you can still see how much there can be done with English. I just love it!


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 19, 2021)

matematik said:


> transitioned


That is the most likely source, soon it will be as androgynous as our society.


----------



## matematik (Jan 19, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> The amount of phrases borrowed from Latin also reinforces this theory, IMO, as you generally do not borrow words from other languages when they already exist in your language.



The thing is modern English still retains most Germanic words in its vocab, almost every German word or phrase has a direct English cognate, it's just that very often the word in English has a different meaning or has become obsolete.

So what I mean is the concepts in English described by Latin words could have been Germanic if there had been a desire to do so, but inevitably Norman rule meant that there was a much stronger preference for importing Latin based words.


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 19, 2021)

matematik said:


> I find it odd how English is categorised as a West Germanic language, related to Dutch and German, and yet it seems to me that it shows more obvious similarities with the North Germanic languages in vocabulary and grammar.
> 
> It's also true that English mythology is clearly more similar to Norse mythology than West Germanic mythology, suggesting a closer cultural connection to Scandinavia than the Continent.
> 
> There is a definite agenda in mainstream British academia and the establishment to portray the English as being newcomers, as invaders, and the Celts as the only "natives". I wonder if this refusal to acknowledge North Germanic origin of English stems from this, as in if you accept that English is North Germanic then that opens up the possibility that the English/Germanics have been present in Britain a lot longer than the canonical history admits, which would then cause all sorts of problems for Celtic "Nativists".



I think that this line of thinking is not only futile, but may very well end up being counter-productive. This is a bit of a delicate subject, as it involves national pride that has a tendency to blind people from objectivity. In order to avoid falling into the trap of "feels over reals", when researching history in an ideal world, we'd want an unbiased third-party to examine the evidence and formulate various theories. Unfortunately, in some cases, this may not be possible. In Britain's case, specifically, there aren't many places around the world that haven't been negatively affected by the globalist shenanigans throughout history. I don't think I should have to say this, but I will anyways: #NotAll. When I say Britain, I do not mean that every Brit living, deceased, or yet to be born is responsible for let's say colonization.

There is no such thing as "Sins of the Father", regardless of how much the mainstream would like to push that narrative. Even if one were to believe the official narrative about WW2, the witch hunt that's been going on against Germany for nigh a century is utterly ridiculous. I understand why TPTB is doing it, and it makes sense from their perspective, but that doesn't mean I have to like it, or agree with it. By most accounts, Churchill was a despicable man, and it should be easy to universally condemn such a man, but instead, he is still hailed by most normies as a national hero, or at best the better of two evil. Granted, the article I linked is biased, and the author likes to toss around meaningless labels like "racist" and "white supremacist" as much as a progressive would, but merely skimming the quotes attributed to Churchill is enough to get one's blood boiling. Churchill wasn't a racist, or white supremacist, he despised the Irish or Russians as much as he did the Indians or South Africans. He was a "Britain firster, at ANY cost". Attempting to defend or justify his actions not only does disservice to humanity (if such a concept even exists), but hinders any attempt to find a solution to the predicament we currently find ourselves in.

It's best to try to view history with a sense of detachment, keeping in mind that you had no way to influence past events, and are essentially stuck with the aftermath of a gong show that's been going on for millennia. This is a world created by the perpetual victors of history (TPTB that the Roman Empire and its successor states represent), and from its current state, it's obvious that we've lost our way somewhere along the line. We should be striving to find our equilibrium, and using a detective's objectivity to attempt to find where we went astray. Every nation has its work cut out for them, but some may find themselves in a deeper hole than others. If we chose to stand by and do nothing, that hole will get deeper and deeper for successive generations.

In an effort get away from all this West-bashing, I'll switch to East-bashing for a bit. China's nationalist movement also deserves uniform condemnation. What's happened in Tibet, or what's going on with the Uyghurs is a travesty. There are rules representatives of other nations must follow in order to be graced by the Emperor's presence, the primary one being: Tibet must not be mentioned. Again, I understand they're doing what they are, considering the majority of China's freshwater supply lies under Tibet. This is the same line of "China first, and fk everyone else" mentality that Churchill was guilty of. It's true that there's plenty of anti-Chinese propaganda, but it focuses on the red herrings like the "CCP Virus" or "ChiComs collusion". Funny how the phrase "Talmudic collusion" doesn't exist, and yeah, we all know how the Marxist ideology made its way to China, among other places.

For a more personal example, this is where I think the Hungarians lost their way. I believe that our founding father, Saint Stephen I, was essentially a traitor. If his forefather Khan Arpad (yes, yes, I know the official BS translation of his title is "Grand Prince" and not Khan) were alive to see his deeds, he would have been appalled. Here's a brief list of his "accomplishments":

He spearheaded the movement to force Christianity on his subjects, cutting all ties with old traditions. He was baptized, and changed his name from Vajk to Istvan (Stephen), which is suspiciously close to the word "Isten" meaning God, but this is merely a conjecture.
He introduced the corrupt Roman legal system (how's that electoral recount going?), replacing the unwritten traditions centered around brotherhood, loyalty, self-sacrifice and honesty, concepts illustrated by the back-to-back Scythian archer statues
He started the process that lead to the introduction of the Latin alphabet, superseding the previously used runic writing. Runic writing from that time was collected and destroyed. This is a highly contested theory, but IMO, it falls in line with the rest of his edicts.
He normalized (if not started) the tradition of inserting spies into the royal court with "alliance marriages". Unsurprisingly, Hungarian princesses did not end up in Western courts.
He introduced Latin as the official language used by the clergy and in court. Latin was the official language of Hungary until the middle of the 19th century.
He used German mercenaries to crush any local resistance
I can't think of a Hungarian ruler who's done so much damage to our traditions. Some argue that he didn't have a choice, and we would have been wiped off the face of the map had he not made this bargain. While this may be true, but our "freedom" came at a very hefty price, and this "alliance", as subsequent history showed, was a very lopsided one. I can't help to think the lyrics from the the famous rock opera "Stephen the King" from the 80s, where the Táltos (spiritual leader) in the midst of a trance inspires the people to take up arms against the usurper Stephan:


> "Our dream will be realized,
> Or we'll all perish to a man,
> But rather death, than slavery."


I suspect other nations converting to Christianity had to make similar deals with TPTB, the resistant ones getting more stick than carrot. This could very well be the deal that turned "Old English" into English.



matematik said:


> What I find more strange is the loss of gendered nouns in English, because this has not happened in any other language that English has been influenced by. German, Dutch, North Germanic, French, Celtic, etc, all still have gendered nouns, so there is no obvious reason why English would have lost this system.
> 
> I find it strange how English transitioned very quickly from being a high inflected language similar to German, to a minimally inflected language that doesn't even mark gender in nouns. I can't think of another language that has undergone such a dramatic shift in a short space of time, I'm not sure what would explain that other than English suddenly being spoken by many as a second language.



Agreed, the lack of gendered nouns is a peculiarity I haven't been able to figure out. I mean, it's a dumb concept to start out with, but most - if not all - so-called Indo-European languages including Russian and presumably Slavic use it.



matematik said:


> The thing is modern English still retains most Germanic words in its vocab, almost every German word or phrase has a direct English cognate, it's just that very often the word in English has a different meaning or has become obsolete.
> 
> So what I mean is the concepts in English described by Latin words could have been Germanic if there had been a desire to do so, but inevitably Norman rule meant that there was a much stronger preference for importing Latin based words.



Maybe you can help me with my spreadsheet , Google Translate kinda sucks for this purpose.

Circling back to the original British and Celtic animosity point. It's highly unlikely that the two nations arrived to the isle at the same time, meaning one was there before the other. I have my opinion on the matter, and I'll gladly share it on a related thread, but I'd prefer not to derail this thread any more than I already have. As it stands, both side insists they were there first, and we come to an impasse where nothing gets resolved and the animosity will continue to fester. The only way to heal this wound is to remove ego from the equation, objectively figure out how things went down, align the opposing narratives and figure out a way forward to deal with our common parasites.

P.S.: Apologies for the tangent, I swear I have a few responses directly related to Germany - Part V partially typed up already!


----------



## matematik (Jan 19, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> Agreed, the lack of gendered nouns is a peculiarity I haven't been able to figure out. I mean, it's a dumb concept to start out with, but most - if not all - so-called Indo-European languages including Russian and presumably Slavic use it.



I think Persian and Armenian don't have gendered nouns either, but I don't think they ever had it from what I can gather. The only other IE language that has undergone similar changes to English is Afrikaans, although in that case the simplification has been even more extreme. Afrikaans is basically Dutch but without the gender system, irregular verbs, etc. 

Clearly the purpose of Afrikaans was to make communication between the Dutch settlers and the native Khoi-San as easy as possible, so I suspect not using the gender system and regularising verbs was done deliberately to make the language as simple as possible, so essentially an artificial shift done to serve a specific purpose.

It seems logical to assume that English underwent similar changes for the same reason, but in the canonical history there is no obvious reason for such a dramatic shift from Old English to Middle English, I'm not aware that there was any big influx of foreigners that would have required an easing of communication during that period.

The history of English is certainly very strange though, because the history of linguistics in general shows that languages tend to be pretty resistant to change unless there is an urgent need to do so.


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 29, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I am mystified by the responses since I humbly posted the video link that argues that Adolf Hitler is a child of a Rothschild bastard. Did I hit a nerve?



Looking at how WW2 played out with 20/20 hindsight, we see that his actions played into the hands of TPTB by giving them someone they could dress up as a boogeyman, and dress him up, they did, with shrunken skulls, human soaps and lampshades. Whether he did it knowingly and willingly or in the role of a useful idiot is the real question. I think that a trap was set for him, and he stepped into it without realizing the scope of the enemy he was facing. His greatest mistakes IMO included:

Allowing British troops to evacuate Dunkirk in 1940 was probably his first major blunder, still hoping for a peaceful resolution to end the war as evidenced by his numerous peace treaty proposals that were ignored. Destroying the evacuating army would have eliminated the western threat entirely, considering that the rest of the West folded like a white flag.
Taking the fight to Russia. Sure, Russia would have attacked eventually, and maybe even soon, but giving them the home field advantage was folly.
For all of Hitler's "anti-semitism", he sure had enough Jewish scientist around him who managed to steal the nuclear technology (betraying their host nations in the process) that was instrumental to the hopeless Manhattan project's completion. The fabled superior Jewish intellect is just that, a fable, no need to look further than that celebrity patent office clerk. There were plenty of other scientists working on the project, just look at all those German scientists the US acquired via Operation Paperclip, and I know of around a dozen Hungarian contributors who mysteriously suicided themselves after the secrets were leaked.
While it didn't matter for Germany by this time since it was surrounded, but attempting to send their refined uranium to Japan via submarine(s) was also a mistake that the Japanese paid for very dearly.
In short, I think he underestimated his enemy's resolve, and how far they were willing to go to achieve their end. If he had a time machine and had a chance to see the fate of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, he would have understood the nature of the enemy he was facing. These blunders could be considered some elaborate ruse to have Hitler set Germany and himself up as the fall guy, but I find the theory of him being a Zionist agent unlikely because:

He was the only person in history to imprison a Rothschild, and forced quite a few of the clan to liquidate their assets, seizing whatever wasn't sold in time. He also publicly declared them as enemies of Germany.
He reversed the cultural subversion of the Weimar Republic
He brought national pride back to the hearts of his people, which is in stark contrast to the aspirations of international Jewry. It's funny how they don't want any internationalism in Israel, only for everyone else.
The effectiveness of his "Labor Treasury Certificates" meant to replace debt-based fiat currency may be debated, but it's clear that he was no fan of usury, the bread and butter of the Tribe.
He introduced the first animal cruelty laws in Europe, essentially outlawing Kosher slaughter
Now, I don't know about you, but I don't think this is a particularly good way of endearing yourself to your master. A quote below from the book "The House of Rothschild: Volume 2: The World's Banker: 1849-1999" elaborates a bit on the anti-Rothschild actions of the National Socialists.



			
				Niall Ferguson said:
			
		

> “An altogether more ruthless coalition had come to power in Germany in 1933, dominated by the National Socialist German Workers’ Party. Hostility to the Rothschilds’ had been a feature of Nazi propaganda from the movement’s infancy (see introduction to volume 1) despite the fact that the Frankfurt house had been wound up when Hitler was barely twelve years old. It was a hostility that soon translated into action.
> 
> At first the attacks were largely symbolic: in December 1933 the Frankfurt Rothschildallee was renamed Karolingerallee, while the Luisenplatz and Mathildenstrasse lost the plaques identifying them with members of the family. It was not until April 1938, with the “Ordinance on the Registration of Jewish Assets,” that Rothschild property came under direct attack. In the wake of the orchestrated anti-Semitic demonstrations of the following November (Reichskristallnacht), nearly all the myriad of charitable and educational foundations — of which there were around twenty — were dissolved, with the exception of the Carolinum Dental Clinic, which had become part of the Frankfurt University.
> 
> ...


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 29, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> He brought national pride back to the hearts of his people, which is in stark contrast to the aspirations of international Jewry. It's funny how they don't want any internationalism in Israel, only for everyone else.



Or he capitalized-- or simply played a part-- on a traumatized people and, as he said, "drove divisions into dust."


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 29, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Golden Stag said:
> 
> 
> > He brought national pride back to the hearts of his people, which is in stark contrast to the aspirations of international Jewry. It's funny how they don't want any internationalism in Israel, only for everyone else.
> ...



Maybe, but seeing some footage of how the German people behaved around him, and listening to some interviews of how the Germans who were kids at the time remember the pre-war years seems to paint a different story. Now granted, having grown up in a socialist regime for a while, I remember celebrating the Great October Revolution with seemingly glee in elementary school, so one could argue that it was fear of the authority that kept people in line. Kind of like the Cancel Culture is doing today, but I don't believe this was the case in Germany. While the kids did not know any better at the time, a lot of the adults felt the weight of the oppression, which was not evident from the various German footage I've seen.

How do you suppose one drives divisions into the dust? I would assume by targeting and neutralizing the divisive agents/elements in society. My initial point remains, instead of the millennia long PTB tradition of divide and conquer, he did the exact opposite and united his people.


----------



## freygeist (Jan 29, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> How do you suppose one drives divisions into the dust? I would assume by targeting and neutralizing the divisive agents/elements in society. My initial point remains, instead of the millennia long PTB tradition of divide and conquer, he did the exact opposite and united his people.



I agree on that, i mean thats the whole reason he called it National Socialism. He wanted to bridge the gap between left and right. It was truly a "Querfront" movement. (I dont know how to translate that properly...)


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> ... so one could argue that it was fear of the authority that kept people in line. Kind of like the Cancel Culture is doing today, but I don't believe this was the case in Germany. While the kids did not know any better at the time, a lot of the adults felt the weight of the oppression, which was not evident from the various German footage I've seen.


Seems we are sharing some memories ...
Anyway, a remark to kids and cancel culture. I lately realized it existed in the Eastern Bloc in almost identical form as known today.
I remember having seen some fairytale movies at ages 5 ... 8, which suddenly disappeared from the screen. As I later realized, one of the actors (a quite famous one) went to the West. Actually he was expelled for protesting the silencing of another songwriter.
All other recorded public appearances of this man (Manfred Krug) disappeared simultaneously - as if he never existed.


----------



## matematik (Jan 29, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> Allowing British troops to evacuate Dunkirk in 1940 was probably his first major blunder, still hoping for a peaceful resolution to end the war as evidenced by his numerous peace treaty proposals that were ignored. Destroying the evacuating army would have eliminated the western threat entirely, considering that the rest of the West folded like a white flag.



Why are pro-Hitler types always vehemently anti-British but pro-Russian, considering it's Russia who crushed Germany most of all and most humiliatingly. You seem to relish the idea that British troops could have been massacred and crushed, but seem almost sad that Germany and Russia had a bloody war.

Russia today is by far the most jingoistic about its WW2 history, so it seems strange to me how pro-Hitler types idolise Russia.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 29, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > I am mystified by the responses since I humbly posted the video link that argues that Adolf Hitler is a child of a Rothschild bastard. Did I hit a nerve?
> ...


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 29, 2021)

Golden Stag said:


> How do you suppose one drives divisions into the dust? I would assume by targeting and neutralizing the divisive agents/elements in society. My initial point remains, instead of the millennia long PTB tradition of divide and conquer, he did the exact opposite and united his people.



I might be in the minority here, but I think he was a false messiah.


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 29, 2021)

matematik said:


> Golden Stag said:
> 
> 
> > Allowing British troops to evacuate Dunkirk in 1940 was probably his first major blunder, still hoping for a peaceful resolution to end the war as evidenced by his numerous peace treaty proposals that were ignored. Destroying the evacuating army would have eliminated the western threat entirely, considering that the rest of the West folded like a white flag.
> ...



I'm not sure what I've said that points to me idolizing Russia. The Bolshevik regime was as brutal to its "own" people as it was to others. Russian intelligentsia who opposed their ideology found themselves in Gulags, never to return in a lot of cases, and dissenters from the Eastern Block outside Russia shared a similar fate. The Russian liberation of Hungary from the "evil forces" was much akin to how the Hapsburg liberated us from the Ottoman Empire. They forgot to leave. The 1956 revolution that started out as a peaceful protest by university students ended in a bloodbath with significant reprisal from the occupying force.

But even before the Bolshevik reign, I'm dubious about Russia's role in history, as it seems like they were directly serving the interests of PTB. What was Tsar Nicholas II's money doing in Rothschild banks? Why would the Tsar Nicholas I aid in restoring "law & order" in Hungary after the Hapsburg forces were defeated during the revolution of 1848-49? And there's the whole question about how Tartaria ended up as part of the Russian Empire, and whether or not Napoleon had any role to play in it.

So no, I don't idolize the Bolshevik regime and their "accomplishments", and I think they were probably the most callous of all participants in WW2. One of the main differences I see between British and the Russian is that the Russian folk were beaten into compliance, much like the rest of the Eastern Block. In England, however, outside of Oswald Mosley's party that was disbanded in 1940 with its leader imprisoned for a few years, I don't recall much anti-war sentiment among the population. There were no British gulags, and people lived relatively well and free. They just decided to accepted the convenient official narrative.

As for the massacring of British troops, I don't "relish" the idea, merely pointing out the strategic mistake with 20/20 hindsight. Hitler was not committed to the war against the West, whereas Britain and the rest of the allied forces clearly were. This is why I think Hitler was more of an idealist, who hoped to resolve the conflict stemming from WW1's concluding so-called peace treaties without continuously escalating the scale of the war.

I believe that a German-Russian alliance at the start of WW1 had a chance to stand up against TPTB, and this is why the two powers had to be set against each other in the hopes of mutual destruction. By the time WW2 rolled around, there was no hope for such an alliance, as it was only the matter of time before Russia played their assigned role, and attacked Germany. Let me ask you this. How do you feel about the Anglo-Polish Agreement of 1939 in light of how history played out? Do you think Poland got its money's worth from this bargain? Do you think England had any plans to uphold their end of the deal, and not just use it as an excuse to enter the war they were so eager to fight?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

Stag
you know your WW2 history well.
I did a post somewhere on Rudolph Hess' flight to Scotland in 1941. It may shed some light on why Hitler and his lieutenants didn't want a war with fellow Aryans. There was much more to the occult in these matters than normal people think.
As I learn more and more about what really may have happened in the 20th century, the world wars become something quite different from what we are taught. The big banks and Black Nobility were behind much of it for profit.

As for Poland, she did get help from France and Britain in the west, but Gen. Geuderian's Blitzkrieg made short work of that front. (And the Ribbentrop Pact with Russia) Germany had fresh modern tactics combined with up to date weapons like the Stuka and the fast Panzer 2s. The Versailles Treaty forced them to toss away their old weapon designs (Almost all of them) and start anew. French and English generals were still fighting the last war, as it were. (French tanks had no radios and were unorganized).

Its amazing what the Germans achieved since horses still pulled many of their guns and supply wagons all throughout the war since they never, ever, ever had enough fuel. For Pete's sake they almost won the war twice even though their vehicles froze and their soldiers were wearing 19th century wool uniforms and coats and had mostly bolt action rifles. WTF? We must continually ask ourselves: How? Why?




There is some circumstantial evidence that the Rockefellers and other Illuminati types funded Lenin and the Bolshies before WW1 to counter the potential alliance with Germany. It does make geopolitical sense if its true. A commie totalitarian Russia would be the world's bogeyman, a large RED bear to be feared.
War is for its own sake, alliances shift with the sands, royal squabbles and petty conflicts were omnipresent to keep Europe slowly simmering with profit-making wars. Always follow the money, the confusing politics will follow in turn.



If you look into the story of Rasputin, one might come away with the sense that the Romanovs were still deeply into the old Russian ways and the occult. The Bolsheviks did away with all that jazz in a jiffy.
Old orders and monarchies were dying out due to natural selection and murderous schemes for power centralization throughout Europe, yet in secret they still ruled with an iron fist. I think the point of all that was window dressing for the masses, a sense of real change despite everything being status quo in secret. Things changed temporarily, but they always stayed the same in the long run. The masses have short memories.



Its a viable argument that Stalin was slightly worse than Hitler.
Both nations had gulags, but the Russians had no qualms killing many of their own troops. Stalin and the Allies wanted victory at any cost since he knew the Germans were way ahead technically, especially with thermobaric barrage rockets and nukes.
German physicists were quickly busying themselves with many WMD secret projects.



Humble, blue-collar Stalin's counter? Mass tank attacks, proper padded winter coats and fur hats that kept his troops warmer and less fatigued, "General Frost," super-muddy roads that defy imagination, tough Siberian troops on Skis, manpower in the millions, and better oil reserves. And don't forget the American-built Iranian railway that supplied Stalin from the south.
The Russian T-34 tanks were a masterpiece of high production numbers, simplicity, and sloping armor design.
"Quantity has a quality all of its own," said Uncle Joe.


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 30, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> I don't think anyone can disagree with the idea that Hitler was not only a populist leader, but gave Germany a glimpse of what a golden age must be like. All one has to do is to remove the pressure of the parasite, and in a relatively short period of time, the host nation will begin to once again see the fruits of their labor. The question is not whether Hitler did amazing things to free the German people. It is whether Hitler's populism was genuine or was it for a greater purpose to later further enslave the Germans. Also, was it Hitler himself in control of German policy, or was that a fallacy as well? Did Hitler love the German people, or was he just having a laugh at them?
> 
> I also do not buy the Rothschild story that Hitler was a servant's bastard, since the so-called evidence is entirely circumstantial and could have been made up from whole cloth.
> 
> I'm currently researching the idea that Hitler was actually a Roosevelt (Kermit Roosevelt) and was groomed by his father, Teddy, to play the part of faux populist to become the ultimate Judas goat, leading the German people to their slaughter. He seems to have also played other prominent characters, such as Walt Disney, Father Coughlin, and even perhaps Walter Kronkite. This is a working theory based on Dallas Goldbug's work, which has many possibilities, but remains just a theory at this point. The more I look into this as a possibility, the more things seem to be lining up. Considering the amount of Jewish influence that took place behind the scenes of the Third Reich, I am convinced that Hitler was always a Rothschild stooge who contained special talents that allowed them to take the controlled-opposition ruse to a very next-level magickal kind of deception.



I've not heard of Dallas Goldbug, but I'll take a look at his work, I'm particularly curious to Hitler's motivations and what he hoped to gain according to this hypothesis. If Hitler cared nothing for his people and willingly lead them into the trap, we can safely say he was a psychopath, as this behavior would check off a number of attributes associated with the disorder. So, let's assume he was a psychopath, what was in it for him? What was prize for allowing him to be dressed as the boogeyman, and betraying his nation? Just for sh1tz & giggles, to help "the cause" or maybe a lifelong all-inclusive vacation on the shores of Argentina?

Approaching the theory from TPTB's angle, I think if the ultimate goal was the enslave German people, it could have been done much more efficiently. The nation was heading that way as is, there was no need for an elaborate rouse. Sow more division, amplify the cultural decay for a few more decades and the resulting apathy would have created a rootless nation. If the goal was for Germans to never fall for another nationalist movement for the fear of being labelled this and that, that was successfully achieved, but that is still well short of the assumed goal of enslaving a nation. They actually had to inject money into the German economy to lull its population into complacency, resulting in the high standard of living in West Germany throughout the 70s and 80s.

The saying about financing both sides of the war has been around for a while, so there's no reason why it couldn't be expanded to financing all 3 sides of the war, too. Russia was clearly a controlled opposition, who while fighting the same enemy as the rest of the alliance, were clearly not on the Allied Force's side, as subsequent history has shown. I'm willing to concede that Germany was controlled opposition, too, but at the very least, the back story of Hitler and the Harvard educated Teddy should line up a bit, and gaining some clarity of the motivating forces at work would also help.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> When you also consider how quickly the Allies were able to roll back all of Hitler's populist policies after the war, it just goes to show how thoroughly duped the German people and the whole peasant world for that matter were. We see many parallels with the current Biden administration rewriting the Constitution one executive order at a time.



I don't think the Germans had much say regarding their policies post-WW2, allied puppets did what they were told to get Germany back under the thumbs of TPTB. The German spirit was broken once again, and remains so to this day, too timid to voice their displeasure. Their politicians are bought and paid for, and not only are they not serving the interests of their people, but they are the primary drivers of the globalist agenda attempting to destabilize the rest of Europe. Social cohesion is at an all time low, and I can't think of a quick fix for the situation the majority of Europe find themselves in today.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> The reason we collectively need to heal and wake up to all of the World War I & II propaganda and see it for what it really is, is because if we do not, the controllers will continue to employ these deceptive faux populist tactics in their modern playbook to fool us into greater levels of servitude. Notice how the controlled opposition always keeps everyone divided and disagreeing about what actually took place during and prior to WWII. You have your mainstream history that paints Hitler as the ultimate psychopathic monster with millions dead on his watch. And then you have the other side painting Hitler as the ultimate German populist hero, largely ignoring the very strong likelihood that he was controlled opposition. With these two raging arguments going back and forth, it frees up the controllers to continue with their intrigue, because no one has identified or acknowledged the giant white elephant in the room. As a sincere, community-loving people, we are far too trusting and naive, often allowing for the parasites to walk all over us. We need to get away from the idea that someone can save us from our demise and learn how to save ourselves.
> 
> Until we can overcome our collective fear of the unknown (death), we will be slaves to that fear, and therefore slaves to the controllers, who do everything in their power to keep us afraid.
> 
> Once the races can unite against the parasite race, we can all work together collectively to eradicate the disease of usury. As long as usury is the way we continue to do business, we will remain slaves.



While I agree, this is easier said that done.

First we need to figure out what happened by find alternate sources of information, the majority of which were destroyed by allied forces. Then we need to discern the truth of said information, which is much akin to attempting to place a random piece of puzzle on the board, when a large percentage of the pieces are missing.

After collecting wagon loads of files from the losing side of both wars, the longstanding book-burning tradition was practiced to eliminate the most damaging evidence. While the previous link relates to the destruction of British colonial documents, the same fate befell on a lot of WWI / WWII documents. And it wasn't just the enemy records that were purged, there are no remaining records of British parliament transcripts from the time when Britain was debating on joining WWII, and when they officially entered. Some of the less incriminating documents may still exist tucked away in places like Hoover Institution of Stanford or the fortress of Hanslope Park in England, but it's unlikely they'll see the light of day without the help of some whistleblowers. Apologies for The Guardian link, but they seem to be the primary outlet who even care about this building.

There are still some documentation floating around from original sources that may shed some on what went on behind the scenes. "H. H. Asquith Letters to Venetia Stanley" supposedly has some information about the documents that were destroyed from the WW1 era. I couldn't find a readily accessible PDF version, and considering that this is a collection of letters between lovers, I'm not sure I want to order a physical copy. The "War Memoirs of David Lloyd George" is another lengthy series of books (2000+ pages), that is supposed to contain some detailed and seemingly honest recounting of events as seen from behind the scenes. Volume 1 and 2 can be found online. I included the links for the 2nd edition, since it only has two volumes instead of the 1st edition's six. I've only glanced at the volumes briefly, but even the table of contents looks interesting, so I'm putting it at the front of my "To Read" list.

Once we have a better idea of how history played out, and we can agree on the most likely string of events, we have to figure out a way to bridge the religion gap. Ideally, by altogether ditching the current set of fabricated religions aimed at divorcing humanity from nature, but if that doesn't seem feasible, then convincing Europe's invading force that we have awakened from our slumber, and we see our common enemy. If this does not happen, the pacifist version of the "Live and let live", "Treat others the way you want to be treated" reformed Christianity will get overwhelmed by the militant and supremacist (as the terms kafirs, infidels indicate) Islam. And no, Atheism will not save the day.

We have our work cut out for us.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

_"Once we have a better idea of how history played out, and we can agree on the most likely string of events, we have to figure out a way to bridge the religion gap."_


We do have an idea. A. pretty clear one.
Forget bridging any religious gaps, thats a fruitless endeavor.
If you read the many posts on SH you might get an idea of how a lot of events may have played out in favor of the Nazi Party and its escaped minions. WW2 just sort of ended. The Allies "sort of" won.
Russia lost 27 million people. (Some say 35). The Allies? One million if that.

• Germany was 100% rebuilt to stave off Russian incursion, but that wasn't the only reason. Just look at their car companies, military weapon sales, and banks today. In the 1950's and 60s, VW sales around the world were in the millions. (Porsche AG).
Was Italy or Japan rebuilt to this standard? No. Ask yourself why.

• The UK and America benefitted greatly from Project Paperclip technology and scientists.

• Swiss gold reserves under the OCTOGON Group benefitted Nazis in Argentina.

• The Cold War was mostly BS, but kept the world order circling around the USA/USSR conflict.

• Big banks made out like bandits. 1940-present.

• Corporations and military contractors made money in many countries, especially Germany, Russia, and America. 1945-present.

• A good case can be made for a "Fourth Reich" in America starting in 1952.

• The Space Race was all about Cold War politics and most likely UFO technology hidden behind public space programs.

On and on...


• As for the "H. H. Asquith Letters to Venetia Stanley"
Good luck finding bits of genuine truth in any books or archived letters. The PTB have carefully managed the truth of WW2. They have micromanaged every scrap of evidence. They have put out countless books whose authors are sadly misinformed by mainstream sources, or were on the Cabal payroll. Or they were blackmailed.
Anything close to the truth will only be found in alternative books and videos on the subject.

Who really won the war? I don't think anyone really did.


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 31, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> daniloscarinci said:
> 
> 
> > Great post, as usual! I slightly disagree, though, based solely on my opinion, when you refer to the forces commanding the nazis having worked only to create such chaos and then giving up to ensure their own loss. I am very hopeful that they were really trying their best for their people. Wouldn't it be so far fetched to believe that it was all a huge play?
> ...



After watching the American political process play out this year. Would it be so surprising if A.H. did "take a fall" like a boxer in the ring with his managers betting he would loose? Remember A.H. was against the monarch in Austria,similar to another group that had been taking down European Christian governments accross the Continent. Not that those governments did not need to be reformed, but that the reforms this group brought in were MUCH MUCH more destructive and long lasting.

This Germania thread is an EXCELLENT well researched and very important subject because the playbook DOES NOT CHANGE.  It is likely the same playbook, generation to generation.  Government after government.


JWW427 said:


> _"Once we have a better idea of how history played out, and we can agree on the most likely string of events, we have to figure out a way to bridge the religion gap."_
> 
> 
> We do have an idea. A. pretty clear one.
> ...



Thank you, this is intelligent commentary.


----------



## Golden Stag (Feb 1, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> _"Once we have a better idea of how history played out, and we can agree on the most likely string of events, we have to figure out a way to bridge the religion gap."_
> 
> We do have an idea. A. pretty clear one.



You say this, but...



JWW427 said:


> If you read the many posts on SH you might get an idea of how a lot of events may have played out in favor of the Nazi Party and its escaped minions. WW2 just sort of ended. The Allies "sort of" won.



WW2 didn't just sort of end, and the defenders in the last battles of the war, were they alive today, would likely be pretty insulted by such a nonchalant statement. This article on Siege of Budapest describes in painstaking detail how the last real battle of the war transpired, and its ramifications. I'd like to include few excerpts from the article, if I may:



			
				historynet.com said:
			
		

> For Adolf Hitler, Budapest was vital. It was the capital of Germany’s last remaining ally in Europe and the gateway to Vienna and southern Bavaria. In addition, the Axis’ only remaining crude oil plant was in southwest Hungary.
> [...]
> The German Ninth SS Mountain Corps, under the command of SS _Obergruppenführer_ (Lt. Gen.) Karl von Pfeffer-Wildenbruch, a police general sent to Hungary in September 1944, was trapped in Budapest. The garrison consisted of roughly seventy thousand German and Hungarian soldiers. Troop quality ranged from excellent to substandard. Comprising the core of the garrison were several first-class German fighting units, including most of the _Feldherrnhalle Panzergrenadier_ Division, the depleted Thirteenth Panzer Division, the Eighth SS Cavalry Division, and the recently formed Twenty-second SS _Maria Theresa_ Cavalry Division.
> [...]
> ...



The last pocket of resistance held out bitterly to the very end, and well after their resources were depleted did the house of cards come toppling down.



JWW427 said:


> Russia lost 27 million people. (Some say 35). The Allies? One million if that.



The Russian casualty numbers are no doubt greatly inflated. I wouldn't be surprised if that magical 6 million suffering in Eastern Europe, whom the MSM wrote about constantly since the early 1900s, were included in that number. The victims of Holodomor are probably in there, too.

The lack of Allied losses, however, should be an indication that war against the West was never an objective of the Reich. The same cannot be said in reverse.



JWW427 said:


> • Germany was 100% rebuilt to stave off Russian incursion, but that wasn't the only reason. Just look at their car companies, military weapon sales, and banks today. In the 1950's and 60s, VW sales around the world were in the millions. (Porsche AG).
> Was Italy or Japan rebuilt to this standard? No. Ask yourself why.



Japan was most definitely rebuilt, and like Germany ended up as a pinnacle of high-tech in the far east. Where do you think brands like: Honda, Toyota, Nissan, Suzuki, Mitsubishi, Subaru, Mazda, Lexus, Infinity, Acura, Yamaha, Kawasaki, Bridgestone, Yokohama, Sony, Panasonic, Canon, Toshiba, Nikon, Fujitsu, Hitachi, Sharp, Seiko, Citizen, Epson, JVC, Maxell, Pioneer, Casio, Kenwood, TDK and Sanyo came from? There are more brands I did not care to include listed here. A lot of these brands were known world-wide by the 80s. This was similar to the South Korean money injection, though much smaller in scale, that resulted in sub-standard brands like Samsung, LG, Daewoo, Kia, Hyundai and the like.

As for Italy, that's a different matter. I would lump Italy with the rest of the Mediterranean nations who are circling around bankruptcy to this day. Some economists colloquially refer to this collection of nations as the PIGS countries (for Portugal, Italy, Greece and Spain), and I believe the aim of destabilizing these nations is so the nice coastal lands could be purchased by the elite for pennies on the dollar. Tuscany comes to mind right off the bat, but I'm sure locals can provide more examples of seaside mansions, very obviously not owned by locals, littering their landscape.



JWW427 said:


> • The UK and America benefitted greatly from Project Paperclip technology and scientists.
> • Big banks made out like bandits. 1940-present.
> • Corporations and military contractors made money in many countries, especially Germany, Russia, and America. 1945-present.



100% agree with the above, my only comment relating to Operation Paperclip is that those scientists most likely didn't have much of a choice in moving overseas, so the assumption of them going willingly to join their "masters" may be folly. What do you think would have happened to them if they said they were not going to the US, and instead were going to help rebuild their nation?



JWW427 said:


> • Swiss gold reserves under the OCTOGON Group benefitted Nazis in Argentina.
> • A good case can be made for a "Fourth Reich" in America starting in 1952.



This is where the slippery slope really starts. I've only heard of the Argentinian Nazis in passing from a cousin a few years ago, who saw some show about it on The Discovery Channel, and dismissed it as just an oddity at the time. I've not heard of this Octagon Group or Switzerland until now, but having spent a few of hours last night to look into it just made my head spin. This South African doctorate of history, when he wasn't assembling various shapes out of triangles to prove how various historical symbols were related, kept going on about Swiss Roman Nazi Pharoahic Templar Freemasons of the Octagon, who were also somehow related to the Whores of Babylon.

You know what I didn't hear him utter a single word about? You guessed it, the Talmudic Babylonian Bankers, the Federal Reserve, and the like. Not a single word. The only time Jews came up was when he explained how they weren't responsible for 9/11, because apparently they're too blabby and can't keep a secret. On my initial search for the "Octagon Group" this Benjamin dude kept popping up in the search results related to it, so I had to amend my search term with "-Benjamin" to explicitly exclude those results. When I searched for Switzerland financing Hitler, guess whose articles popped up? The ADL and Fox News, among others. IMO, if we're looking for alternate sources for possible theories, anything that The Discovery Channel, Fox News or the ADL propagates does not quality.

I could list a dozen contradictions from that guy's presentation, but this is neither the time nor the place for it. I'll see if I can find less of a shill as a source to continue the research and post my thoughts on a related thread, but currently this very much smells like a psyop to me. Regardless, before we try to figure out the next steps, we should figure out who this invisible enemy is. Is it the Pharoahic Nazis or the Talmudic bankers, or are they one and the same? Ugh, that just made my head spin again.



JWW427 said:


> • The Cold War was mostly BS, but kept the world order circling around the USA/USSR conflict.
> • The Space Race was all about Cold War politics and most likely UFO technology hidden behind public space programs.
> 
> On and on...



No comment on these, merely that the Cold War definitely looked different from the other side of the Wall / Iron Curtain, and even when these nations regained their so-called freedom, they still remain 2nd class citizen, at best, of the European Union. There's a cynical saying in Hungarian for the "liberation" of the East that goes something like this: "Out go the tanks, in come the banks". From one trap, right into another. Then again, isn't this the same Standard Operating Procedure for basically every Western intervention of the last century? If we want to talk about something that "just sorta happened", the way the Wall and the Iron Curtain dropped from one day to the next would be an excellent topic for another thread.



JWW427 said:


> • As for the "H. H. Asquith Letters to Venetia Stanley"
> Good luck finding bits of genuine truth in any books or archived letters. The PTB have carefully managed the truth of WW2. They have micromanaged every scrap of evidence. They have put out countless books whose authors are sadly misinformed by mainstream sources, or were on the Cabal payroll. Or they were blackmailed.
> Anything close to the truth will only be found in alternative books and videos on the subject.
> 
> Who really won the war? I don't think anyone really did.



I'll definitely start expanding my reading material on the forums, but the reason I brought up those 2 titles is because they were cited by a researcher during one of his lectures as presenting a different angle of WWI. This guy has spent decades of his life researching the World Wars, and given that these sources were both British Prime Ministers whom the MSM has tried to discredit of late, makes them even more intriguing. Unlike stories airing on Discovery Channel, the collection of letters in particular remained in private hands until years after Asquith's death (1928), and I assume until after her death, too (1948). To me, this qualifies as an alternate source that may have avoided the purge, and that it specifically talks about contents of some documents that were destroyed during/after WW1 is just cherry on the cake.



JWW427 said:


> Forget bridging any religious gaps, thats a fruitless endeavor.



I don't think you can "fight a war" while your backyard is on fire. Metaphorically speaking, of course.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 1, 2021)

Stag

You are correct on the Japanese build-up by the US, but Germany was still the #1 priority due to the Iron Curtain issue and the many Nazis in power in the US in corporate and banking positions. See any Japanese names at NASA, USA military contractor corporations, banks, or on any corporate boards after the war? Nope. But there were many German ones. So it could be said that the Nazis "sort of won" too.
By 1946, the word was out to hire ex-Nazis to counter the Soviets, not hunt them down.

I most certainly do NOT get my information from the Discovery Channel. All media is controlled by the PTB.
I read books and calculate dots to the best of my ability. Info versus disinformation. Fabrications versus our perceived reality.
If you don't like my theories and postulations argue with the authors. Argue with the lectures. Argue with retired military personnel of high rank. I never say I know anything 100%. Not ever.
Do you?

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on many points, but thats the idea of this forum. Intellectual debate.
If you cant see the connections between Switzerland and Nazi treasure via OCTOGON (Not Oct-a-gon), I don't know what to say. That information is obscure and highly suppressed. A lot of it is NOT on the internet. However, why did Germany never occupy Switzerland in any war? Even going back to the Franco-Prussian War? Its a bank for many Euro powers, a private one that goes back to the Templars founding that nation in 1241. A big threat to the Vatican Bank.
Under Mount Cervin via a hotel, you can actually see piles of gold in a tunnel, if you know the right people. There are thousands of those tunnels apparently.

If you connect a Templar cross with lines you get a proper octagon. The secret group spelled the name with an "O." Ben Fulford is a good source on this, but he spelled it wrong. He's also an admitted Asian secret society member, so be cautious, but my military and intel contacts here in DC say he's legit on most things.

As for liberal MP HH Asquith, a drunk and womanizer bar none, I suspect his passionate letters to Venetia may contain general gripes pertaining to the Conservatives, Lords, and the military commanders who were bent on warmongering (Gallipoli and such). I salute his liberal policies, but as a middle class politician he would be controlled by the monarchy and secret societies just like today, even if he was unaware of it. If there were some hot alternative tidbits on the war, radical ones, they were most likely scissored out many decades ago since I believe most publishers are corrupt. Venetia was a member of the British Aristicracy, therefore she may have been a spy for them. I doubt old Asquith had anything pithy to say on the Thule or Vril Societies, the role of the occult, or the deeper machinations of powerful men and banks behind the First World War.
Why are ALL of her reply letters to him missing? I find that very suspicious. Still, the book might be interesting reading if a bit one sided.

If you want a heated ego-filled debate on WW2 please PM me, but kindly read all my posts before doing so. The folks on this forum have great things to say when they respond to anyone's threads. I have learned MUCH from them. My ideas mean nothing without their input.


Who won WW2?  The banks and the escaped Nazis in my opinion. Everyone. No one.
The war was too big and convoluted for a simple answer, much of it is still highly classified, but the topic continues to shed light by the day via certain fringe authors and historians whom I respect. Mainstream accounts should all be questioned with a very discerning eye. It took me 35 years to get any idea of the whys, hows, and the many agendas laid bare for those like us here on SH who have the eyes to really see.
I'll stick to my guns. The Allies "sort of" won. Its not a nonchalant answer, its an honest one.

Peter Levenda is conservative, and is not a conspiracy theorist but a journalist. For further reading I suggest:

_View: https://www.amazon.com/Unholy-Alliance-History-Involvement-Expanded/dp/0892541903/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Peter+levenda&qid=1612302246&sr=8-3_


----------



## matematik (Feb 15, 2021)

I was reading Scottish historian L.A. Waddell recently, and he basically argues that Britain, including both the English and Celts, was founded by King Brutus who was a Phoenician, and that all the ancient stone inscriptions around Britain can be translated using Phoenician. His view seems to be that both English and the Celtic languages derive from the same Phoenician origin and arrived in Britain at the same time.

He also makes the interesting argument that it was not the "Germanics" who brought the Germanic/English language to Britain from the Continent, but rather the ancient British (Phoenicians) who colonised Germany from Britain and imposed their language on the people who would later be known as Germanics/Germans. He claims that ancient chronicles state that King Ebraucus lead an invasion of Germany from Britain in about 970 BC. What are peoples' thoughts on that?


----------



## Ludendorff (Nov 19, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> National Socialism was supposed to destroy Germany from within from the very beginning.


great thread. gave me a lot to think about.
I recommend reading General Erich Ludendorffs books on the topic especially "Destruction of Freemasonry through Revelation of the Secrets". He was a high ranking German nationalist and general who identified Judaism as the main enemy of not just the Germans but also all other "pagan nations" aka goyim. He saw the only solution for the German people to accept their Germanic heritage and reject the christian doctrine both catholic and protestant (which are an extension off judaism) as well as freemasonry which is also based on the old testament seeking to rebuild salomons temple. 
Hitler saw the same problem and Ludendorff helped him come to power. After Hitler was in power all lodges and synagogue were closed.
Point being: The German elite most likely had the right intentions and knew the enemy very well - nowadays they work for zion obviously.
The national socialists also promoted the ancient Germanic culture (swastika, runes, etc.) to counter judeo-christian culture and were very interested in the Aryan history and the occult (Thule society, Himalayan expedition, Antarctica etc.). Unfortunately their supposed English and American Aryan brothers backstabbed them as they had been usurped much earlier before.
The winners write history.


----------



## Goddo.F (Mar 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> In the beginning of the 20th Century, the last monarchies got dismantled within Europe. being replaced by concept of modern politics and democracy. This created the counter-movement of traditionalism, which the Vatican used to impose Fascism.


... it only seems this way, the dismantling i mean ... until you uncover the members of unelected powerful institutions like the EU Parliament, Governors of Reserve Bank, Chairmen of global corporations etc.  The old royal families are right there ... hidden in plain sight.  See the following as examples :
Henri, Grand Duke of Luxembourg - Wikipedia
Karl von Habsburg - Wikipedia
Hans Heinrich Thyssen-Bornemisza - Wikipedia     (notice the name JOHN KERRY in the intro !!!!)
Louis Alphonse de Bourbon - Wikipedia    (notice connection to Gen Franco and BNP Paribas)
also have a look at how Andorra is set-up ... co-ruled by the Vatican and 'princes of state' 

surely we must be super critical when asked to believe that, after thousands of years of rule and power, these monarchies were peacefully dismantled and the monarchs simply melted into the general population to quietly live out their lives in opulence, remembering the 'good old days' !


SonofaBor said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I think he was a false messiah.


Ah ... yes, don't ALL politicians eventually reveal their feet of clay ??  Trump ? yes even Mandela !!!  Biden ? ... shame he struggles with his socks let alone the feet of clay.  Putin too.  They over-rate themselves (cf Trudeau-x), play games at our expense.  All their statues eventually are toppled !


----------



## Frits (Aug 5, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> The goal was to create a guilt complex in the German population so that Germany would never again be able to connect with its history of old. Violent re-education has created a kind of psychological barrier in the Germans that suppresses any genuine historical awareness of the time before the 20th century. Due to the collective traumatization in the 1st and especially the 2nd World War, the Germans are almost completely cut off from their cultural past.


There is a Book "_Report Of Committee Alleged German Outrages_" which is full of lies to demonize the Germans during WWI.
But it Is interesting to read, because the tactics described are copied over and over again.


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Aug 5, 2022)

Ludendorff said:


> Unfortunately their supposed English and American Aryan brothers backstabbed them as they had been usurped much earlier before.
> The winners write history.


Miles W Mathis makes a good case that the English peerage are all part Jewish/Phoenician (owing to "conquest by marriage" dating back many centuries - I'm happy to link to his papers if anyone is interested). This would explain their role in subverting the autonomy of non-Zionist nations, especially an explicitly anti-Zionist one (it also explains the glee in which they threw Aryan against Aryan in both world wars).

More mundanely, I'm persuaded those in power in the Anglosphere recognized the superhuman inventiveness and industriousness of ethnic Germans as an intolerable threat which they could never win if competing on equal footing. Even now, with their wings clipped (and weighed down by immigrants on the dole) the German people STILL are the economic powerhouse of Europe. Policy in Germany seems to suggest that the globalists fear taking their knee off the neck of the German people for even a second.

On a different note, it's conspicuous to me here in the States the lack of (non-Jewish) Germans in prominent political positions. German-Americans are a huge percentage of the population, yet there is a strange lack of ethnic German surnames in national politics.


----------

